# Deathwatch: Well of Night (Recruitment Reborn)



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

*Deathwatch: Well of Night*​ 
Welcome brothers and sisters to Deathwatch: Well of Night! Over forty years ago, the Imperium of Man found the great warp-travelling device known as the Warp-Maw Gate which permitted Imperial forces in Segmentum Obscurus to travel within minutes to the other side of the Imperium, in the farthest outreaches of Segementum Ultima -- a process that would take years for any normal man. Thus the Achilus Crusade was launch, a long, bloody, and grinding crusade which has up until now seen both it good points and bad points. Now with the threat of Hive Fleet Dagon, the Stigmarta, and the Tau all pressing in the God-Emperor's Crusade teetering on the brink of utter failure. Should the Imperium fail here in Jericho Reach, then who is to say whom amongst the enemy factions will claim victory in the final war for Jericho Reach? That alone, should the Crusade fail, is the least of its concerns. What spawns through in Segmentum Obscurus on the other side of the galaxy is what almost all fear. However, long before the Achilus Crusade was launched the Imperium maintained contact with its long lost system -- through the Deathwatch. A highly secretive organisation of Adeptus Astartes, pulled from various chapters who hold special accords with the Ordo Xenos of the God-Emperor's Most Holy Inquisition, the Deathwatch have kept a silent vigil over the Jericho Reach for millenia before the arrival of the Achilus Crusade. Now they stand again, with the Crusade on the brink of collapse and the fate of the Jericho Reach hanging in the balance. 

_'To the east of the Emperor's realm lie damned worlds, a reach of cold stars and domains of death. The fires of war shall light these benighted planets, some ignited with faith, others devoured by darkness. Foes strike from within and without, all ignorant of the Dark Patterns waiting to arise and destroy until nothing remains but oblivion. Only those who stand watch in the depths of the night may tip the balance."_
*- The Blind Prophet Satarrion*

The general basis for this roleplay will be to be apar of a Deathwatch Kill-Team of various size and deployment whereby you will take part in numerous types of engagments -- from full-scale warzones to moving through the swamps of distant worlds, to raiding the very heart of the enemy's citadels. Nothing will be beyond you, and no challenge will be withheld from you. Although to achieve this I have devised a system of special rules and regulations that exist outside of the traditional rules that will be listed further below. 

Please read these carefully:

1.) This roleplay is all about you and your squad and your character. I merely nudge you in the general direction to keep the story going, other than that it is typically up to your which choices you will make -- usually within a set amount of choices that I will provide for you. Remember, this is not simply a roleplay where any choice yields results -- you will have objectives that are overly harsh, or difficult to achieve without going well out of your way to do so. It is the nature of a Kill-Team to encounter these problems. I expect each and everyone one of you to be ready and willing to adapt to the changes circumstances. 

2.) Every mission you are deployed on will have a set of known objectives, listed by primary, secondary, and tertiary. Much the same way that it is listed in the Deathwatch Core-Rulebook. These objectives may, and more than likely will, change at any time depending upon the decisions made by players in the game combined with possible external, random factors. Your actions four missions back may well come back to haunt you in the future. I will permit players to establish their own tertiary, secondary, or primary objectives if they can give me a solid reason as to why, explaining their logic and as to what must be down to go about achieving this objective. I reserve the right to deny any of these changes I deem as unnessecary. 

3.) I do not wish to include Oaths into this roleplay in the same manner they are used in the Core-Rulebook, rather I would enjoy allowing players to take independant oaths that are entirely up to them how they wish to word them. For example, Brother Matthias makes a pledge that he will slay an enemy leader personally in the upcoming mission. I will take note of it, and while I will refrain from telling you of any potential rewards prior to deployment -- if you achieve them you will see the rewards of your hardwork.

4.) The Requisition System is being installed into this roleplay. It will follow very similar lines to that displayed in the Core-Rulebook, including weapons and nessecary points. If you do not have a Core-Rulebook, please inform me once you have submitted your character application and I will do my best to assist you. Renown is also the same, as I will reward it at the completion of each mission assuming it has been earned. In rare circumstances I may well choose to permit certain weapons to be selected. 

5.) There will be squad leaders, and you will have to generally obey their commands. If a Kill-Team is big enough then it can and probably will be broken down into Fire Squads. Initial squad leaders will be chosen by me, and will last for the duration of the first few missions. Mind you -- if you are a squad leader your orders are vague and broad at best. For example, Brother Matthias, squad commander, has come up to a break in a ship's hallway -- to the left is the enemy armoury where his vital weapons and heavier equipment is located. To the right will eventually take him to the engine rooms where his objective is to destroy the enemy's warp-drive and engines. To do that however, he will require the weapons in the armoury, but reports have come in that the enemy is moving to secure the engine room. To go as a squad to the armoury would give his foe's time to reach the engine decks and sieze control. He therefore orders part of his squad to the armoury while he leads the rest to the engine decks. Something along those lines will be fine. Squad leaders will eventually be permitted to be changed and merely needs to be brought up in game with all squadmates giving their opinion on who should lead -- majority wins unless overruled by myself.

6.) Corruption and Insanity Points will be apart of the game as well and dictated by me -- with players being able to make requests or suggestions about insanity or corruption levels. Primarch's Curses and Battle Trauma's will be done as well, and it might not be entirely by the book. Some circumstances may warrant me to make it instant. The same applies to Critical Damage, but that will be a bit more twisted, and may not be entirely used. How the roleplay progresses will determine if I use it or not.

7.) While this is a action-based roleplay due to the nature of the characters that we play I wish to avoid the bland, one-deminisonal characters. You will take damage, you will fail, and you will not be god-walkers of the 41st Millennium. Please take that into account, I want these characters to be special to both you and I in the time to come. Characters you look back upon and shake your head at the ignoble moments, and grin at the handful of overly heroic ones. 

8.) No Godmodding -- This is a simple rule, and universal across virtually every roleplay I have ever been apart of. Like all the other versions of this rule, failure to adhere to it isn't permitted. There is no God-Emperor, no Eldar Pantheon, no Dark Gods -- there is only me, and my almighty judgement. 

9.) Quality Over Quantity -- As a Game Master there is nothing more disjointed than a four page long post which essientally tells me one thing -- the character did this or this. To me quality is keeping it within reasonble limits but expressing what you mean or say. Some circumstances will permit very long posts I'm sure and I will be fine with it. This also helps other players, most of whom are in other roleplays and may be strapped for time, to read your post. A page or two will be sufficient if you enjoy writing long posts. I require a ten sentence minimum to any post.

10.) Commitment -- Coming from me, I know this will sound slightly hypocritical -- but I ask that you post at least once per update. You may post more, but at least once.

11.) Respect Your Brothers -- You are a Deathwatch Kill-Team from various, and very different, Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes. I expect in-character discontent and strife, it is to be expected and even encouraged. Taking it out-side of character, into the OOC forums, is not acceptable.

12.) Have a good time -- This isn't about showing who is more dominant, or who's character is the best. Mind you, it is exactly like that at some points or perhaps if one were to look at it overall in the future -- but ultimately I want this to be entertaining for everyone involved, so that you will all come back for the next expansion if there is one.

*Character Creation*

Name: This is very simple, insert the name you wish to use here. I will permit limited titles from being used -- but please remember these Chapters do send veterens so titles may have been given or issued by the time of their arrival in Jericho Reach. Please keep names relatively similar to the name commonly used in that chapter.
Chapter: I will permit chapters of all brands -- even ones of your own design. Though if they are of your own design, I wish to see much detail and lore behind them -- as it will eventually play into the story of your Kill-Team. 
Speciality: Devstator, Assault, Tactical, Apothocary, Techmarine, Librarian, and Chaplain (Note: Librarians must be of the lowest rank, for no chapter would send one of thier more-talented warriors to the Deathwatch).

Age: Remember, you're veterns of decades of war before arriving. I do not wish to see anything younger than 70.

Apperance: Anything you please. Do you have scars? How tall are you? Are you lean and broad? The choices are endless and anything will do.

Personality: Make this as indepth as you can. Show that your character has both strengths and weaknesses, and maybe even a character flaw (minor or major) that can be used in the game. Nobody enjoys the quiet, brooding type who says nothing but kills everything. Keep in mind that you also do not have to stick with your Chapter's general personality -- meaning, Dark Angels do not nessecarily need to be dark, secretive individuals -- your character may not even know of the Fallen and therefore has no need to be secretive.

Background: Everyone who comes before the Deathwatch is already a vetern of decades of war and powerful in their own right. Explain your past, tell us of any notable victories (within reason), of any great exploits. Or do you have none?

Your Homeworld and You? Some Chapters, like the Black Templars hail from almost anywhere across the Imperium -- while others like the Space Wolves would surely only hail from Fenris. Explain your character's relationship to his homeworld. Does he remember much about it? Does he care for it? Questions like these and more should be thought on and answered.

Deathwatch Selection? Chapter Masters do not randomly send just any Astartes, no matter his seeming skill, to the Deathwatch. Should an Astartes prove less than able by the Ordo Xenos, than the Chapter must provide another warrior to them along with having the shame of knowing they provided less than capable warriors to the Emperor's Most Holy Inquisition. Your Chapter picked you for a reason, what is that reason? Did you harbour a particular hatred of the xenos? Perhaps you showed hidden talent that the Chapter hoped would blossom under Deathwatch care? Or maybe your were involved, during a mission, with some Imperial agents (Inquisitors, Lord Militants, Agents of the Throne) and they saw your potential and petitioned your Chapter?

The Deathwatch and You? What does your selection into the Deathwatch actually mean to you? Do you consider is a promotion of sorts, to carry the Emperor's banner into the dark places? Or do you consider it a punishment for some unseen violation back in your Home Chapter? Anything can be thought of, and surely your character has given much thought to the idea.

Desires of an Astartes? Every Space Marine has long-term goals, long-term commitments, and desires that he wishes to achieve. Does the chance for promotion drive you? Or do you simply fight for the Emperor in your own humble way? Think well on this for it will impact the story around you.

Why do you Hate? Every Space Marine hates, and it burns within him like an unlimited furnace. The question that must be asked now, is why? Yes, psychoindoctrination and conditioning by your home chapter does help you hate, but surely this is more to it than that? Do you hate xenos in particular? Or perhaps the renegades of the Traitor Legions whom your ancestors once called brother? What enemy of the Emperor has slighted you to hate so much beyond what your chapter requires?



*Note from GM:* First, I hope the Moderators will permit this redone recruitment post due to the length of time between my last attempt and now -- I feel a restructuring and reorganizing of the entire roleplay would be necessary. The posts I make below are actually reserved spots for vital information that I will need to keep up with for my own sanity.

Second, I hope that all the previous people who signed up for Deathwatch: Well of Night can forgive my previous abandonment of the forums. I was simply overwhelmed with working out of town and then being placed on a major high-rise project. It drains a lot of time. However, in the hiatus of mine I found new vigor to restore this roleplay as it played in my mind over and over. I have finalized some things and improved upon others. I feel that these changes (which before seemed daunting to implement and maintain), will help to make the entire experiance more challenging and entertaining for everyone involved.

Those of you who previously posted your character sheets, and wish to use the same characters, are more than welcome to simply copy and paste those very same applications here and, if I approved them over there, they will likely already be approved over here. I will not ask for total redos -- many, if not all, of the character applications were well thoughout and only required minor tweaking at best. 

Lastly, I have several ideas and I have a storyline already developed (generally speaking, since your actions will change it) and ready to roll out. Do not worry, I am completely excited about this roleplay and I believe it will be a great experiance for everyone involved.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

*Deathwatch Armory*​_"Victory often rests on the correct weaponry being in the right place and at the right time. Even the most destructive weapons of war are worthless if absent from the battle." - Artor Amhad, Chapter Master of the Astral Knights_​
Within the realms of the Imperium of Man there is no shortage whatsoever of weapons of destruction -- some only capable of laying low a single man, others capable of cracking worlds open. Within the Imperium of Man there is no entity that can bring both massive destruction, excellent quality, and pin point precision to any theater of war like the numerous Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes. Upon a hundred hundred forge worlds do billions upon billions strive, struggle, and strain to make the best quality of weapons known to Mankind for the sole purpose of supplying the Emperor's Finest with the tools they need to keep the Darkness back for but one more day. In their millenia-old pact with the Ordo Xenos of the Inqusition, countless Chapter's pledge a small portion of their supplies and equipment to the Deathwatch's care so that one day it may save the lives of one of their own in the Emperor's service. 

However, within the Deathwatch there is only so much that can be in so many places, in so little time. Therefore rationing has always existed within the Deathwatch's ranks and while of coarse if a threat is considered clearly worthy all necessary weaponry will be brought to bear to bring it down -- the unique Chapter must take care of who is to recieve what, no matter their current missions or objectives or their importance to the overall war effort. A force sword cannot very well slay a Daemon Prince in one sector while it is being used in another to cut through the ubiquitous orks that run rampant across many stars. The Deathwatch learned long ago that, no matter the assumed skill of an Astartes, that within their ranks he is common at best. He may tower over mortals as a god within his own chapter but amongst the Chamber Militant of the Ordo Xenos he holds not special priority over the Astartes next to him. 

Thus is has become common practice for many within the Deathwatch to have to prove themselves worthy to requisition some gear, especially relics donated to the Deathwatch by many a Chapter. These priceless, unreplacable relics will not simply be handed over to just any member of the Deathwatch and both glory and confidence must be built up by those who wish to use them. 

Below is a list of all, currently, known Deathwatch gear availible, if you meet the criteria, for Kill-Teams going on mission:

*|Bolt Weapons|*
Bolters are the mainstay weapon of any Adeptus Astartes Chapter and they are each carefully made upon specialized forgeworlds under special care by the most strict and devout Tech-Priests to ensure they meet the exacting standards of the Emperor's Finest.

Astartes Bolt Pistol - *5 Requisition*
Astartes Bolter (Godwyn Pattern) - *5 Requisition*
Astartes Boltgun (Stalker Pattern) - *15 Requisition* (Respected)
Astartes Combi-Weapon - *15 Requisition* (Respected)
Astartes Heavy Bolter - *20 Requisition*
Astartes Storm Bolter - *20 Requisition* (Respected)​
*|Plasma Weapons|​*Plasma weaponry is one of the various arcane secrets of the Imperium that, while understood well enough by the Mechanicum of Mars, still holds within itself a lethal element of surprise. While ultimately some of the most destructive technology that a Chapter can bring forth in a battle, the chance of it misfiring is always present. The Deathwatch maintains that their weaponry is safer than the run of the mill, due to the higher standards and demands made upon the pledged chapters, but no sane member of the Chamber Militant will completely rule out the chance of unpredictable.

Astartes Plasma Cannon - *30 Requisition* (Distinguished)
Astartes Plasma Gun (Ragefire-Pattern) - *20 Requisition* (Respected)
Astartes Plasma Pistol - *25 Requisition* (Respected)

*|Melta Weapons|*
These weapons are highly destructive and often are called upon by the Deathwatch to break open hard targets, or simply when the Kill-Team is expecting to face and over abundance of armored resistance or enemy hardpoints. The Deathwatch maintains a number of these, but will not hand them out to simply anyone -- their loss would have a profound impact upon the Ordo Xenos' ongoing efforts in the Jericho System.

Astartes Infernus Pistol - *35 Requisition* (Famed)
Astartes Meltagun (Vulkan-Pattern) - *20 Requisition* (Respected)
Astartes Multi-Melta - *35 Requisition* (Respected)

*|Flame Weapons|*
There is no more literal way to bring forth the fiery wrath of the Emperor upon the foes of Mankind than flame weapons. They are often overproduced within the Deathwatch Armories in the sector, partially due to their need upon various fronts but also because the appearance of Hive Fleet Dagon. 

Astartes Flamer - *10 Requisition* 
Astartes Hand Flamer - *10 Requisition*
Astartes Heavy Flamer - *15 Requisition*

*|Mass Driver Weapons|*
The weapons are mass produced by countless Imperial worlds because they are both cheap and easy to produce. They are sometimes the mainstay weapon of some Planetary Defense Forces and there is never a shortage of ammunition for them. They do, however, in most cases lack ... stopping power on most of the armor-types. There are minor exceptions, such as the Astartes-pattern assault cannon but these are few and far between.

Astartes Assault Cannon - *30 Requistion* (Famed)
Astartes Shogun - *5 Requisition*
Autogun - None
Autopistol - None​
*|Las Weapons|​*The primary armament of the Imperial Guard of the Emperor's Dominions. These weapons can be found almost anywhere in the Imperium and are used by virtually every faction -- even alien races have been known to take them form dead guardsmen and modify them for their own use. Within the Deathwatch, these weapons, with a few rare exceptions, are generally not used unless a very specific mission requirement calls for it.

Astartes Lascannon - *30 Requisition* (Respected)
Lasgun - None
Laspistol - None

*|Gernades/Missiles|*
The armories of the Deathwatch contain countless grenades and these are usually handy for any upcoming missions. Some, however, are highly restricted and cannot be requested -- rather must be given at the behest of higher authority. 

Astartes Blind Grenade - *10 Requistion*
Astartes Frag Grenade/Missile - *1 Requisition*
Astartes Incendiary Grenade/Missile - *15 Requisition*
Astartes Krak Grenade/Missile - *1/5 Requisition*
Astartes Nova Grenade - *15 Requisition*
Astartes Plasma Grenade - *20 Requisition* (Distinguished)
Astartes Plasma Missile - *25 Requisition* (Distinguished)
Astartes Stasis Grenade - *CLASSIFIED*
Astartes Stun Grenade - *10 Requisition*
EMP Grenade - *30 Requisition* (Respected)
Photon Flash Grenade - *5 Requisition*
Vortex Grenade - *CLASSIFIED*

*|Launch-Based Weapons|*
There are often targets within mission parameters that require a heavy-force assault and for many Kill-Teams, a missile launcher or launch-based weapon is often the only reliable and sure-fire source of firepower to use. While standard issue models are always avalible to the Deathwatch, others of more specialised variety are kept sealed.

Astartes Cyclone Missile Launcher - *25 Requisition* (Famed)
Astartes Missile Launcher (Soundstrike-Pattern) - *10 Requisition*
Auxiliary Grenade Launcher - *15 Requisition* (Respected)

*|Exotic Weapons|*
Weapons of a very unique nature and ones that are virtually never handed out unless absolutely necessary. Many of these weapons are seconded to the Deathwatch, or donated in some cases, and therefore deserve a high measure of respect for the Chapter's who donate them truly do the Inquisition an honor.

Astartes Conversion Beamer - *40 Requisition* (Hero)
Astartes Digital Weapons - *35 Requisition* (Famed)
Astartes Sniper Rifle - *20 Requisition* (Famed)

*|Melee-Based Weapons|*
To many Astartes the sound of a chainsword being brought to life is a sword that is the harbinger of the enemy's doom. To foes of Mankind, the sound of these weapons is both at once terrifying and awesome to behold. Some, like the chainsword, are brutally simple but effective while power-based weapons hold a measure of luxury, by Astartes standards, and are truly well crafted weapons.

Astartes Chainsword - *5 Requisition* 
Astartes Chainfist - *40 Requisition* (Famed)
Astartes Lightening Claws - *30 Requisition* (Distinguished)
Astartes Power Axe - *20 Requisition* (Respected)
Astartes Power Fist - *30 Requisition* (Distinguished)
Astartes Power Sword - *20 Requisition* (Respected)
Astartes Thunder Hammer - *30 Requisition* (Distinguished)
Omnissian Power Axe (Astartes-Pattern) - *30 Requisition* (Tech-Marine Only) (Distinguished)

*|Force-Based Weapons|*
These weapons are often used by various Chapter's Librarians as they permit the potent psykers to focus their gift (or curse) into their weapons and allow them both exceptional damage and protection.

Astartes Force Staff - *25 Requisition* (Respected)
Astartes Force Sword - *25 Requisition* (Respected)


*|Armor|*
The Power Armor of an Adeptus Astartes is often a truly inspiring thing to see. For within each peice of armor there is untold millenia of history of entire wars fought and won by Space Marines who wore it before your time. It is rare for a Chapter to simply retire an entire suit of this precious armor and often they are kept in service until they are completely destroyed or lost in conflict. For some, very rare and very exceptional Kill-Team members, they may be awared the Crux Terminus for acts of valor and courage that go beyond even the expectations of the Inqusition itself -- no small feat.

Astartes Power Armor - None
Astartes Artificer Armor - *60 Requisition* (Hero)
Astartes Scout Armor - None
Astartes Terminator Armor - *100 Requisition* (Famed)​

*Character Profiles​*The below are the character profiles that I have generated for each of your Kill-Team members, along with statistics randomly chosen as per the requirements of the Deathwatch Rulebook. I understand that this does level some questions, rightfully so, at me. Understand that first and foremost that these statistics, talents, skills, and everything else are principly for me, the GM, so that I can keep track of things that you have earned, of things that you have done, or of things that matter. This keeps me from having to keep files on my desktop with the information and gives you, the player, an understandable sheet to look at to keep track of your character. 

Understand, however, that these statistics are for reference only when it comes to roleplay. On many an occassion, I have seen many Space Marine RPs descend into god-like warfare, which is what is typical of Astartes encounters. However, many of these xenos, daemons, and other creatures that are found within the 41st Millennium they are sometimes the equal of Space Marines or at least far above the typical challenge. As a result, when you encounter a creature in the roleplay I will post somewhere, here or in the IC forums, that creatures statistics that matter to you. Again, for reference only. This way you can scale your roleplay down to a more realistic level which forces you to improvise more and think more on your feet rather than wade into a swarm of Hive Tyrants with your chainsword swinging.

For those of you who do not have the Deathwatch Rulebook -- do not worry, you will not need it. If there is an oppurtunity for you to choose to learn something, I will bring it to your attention and allow you to choose. 

I wish to stress again that this roleplay is entirely about character development and the forging of a solid Kill-Team out of the disorganized mess that it will undoubtly start at. This roleplay is about overcoming, as a team or not, the hundreds of challenges that you will be faced with. With accepting the death of friends and battle-brothers, if making the tough decisions that make or break mortals, of looking back on your past deeds with a sense of bitter honor or sweet depression. 

If you have any questions please feel free to PM me.

*Alactus*
Chapter: Blood Angels
Speciality: Apothecary
Personality Summary: Hot-Blooded
Weapon Skill: 36
Ballistic Skill: 42
Strength: 47
Toughness: 41
Agility: 41
Intelligence: 41
Perception: 39
Willpower: 40
Fellowship: 44
Equipment: Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, Astartes Boltgun (Godwyn-Pattern), Astartes Bolt Pistol, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife, Reductor, Narthecium

*Kaila*
Chapter: Lantern Marines
Speciality: Chaplain
Personality Summary: Pious
Weapon Skill: 33
Ballistic Skill: 40
Strength: 42
Toughness: 45
Agility: 36
Intelligence: 35
Perception: 46
Willpower: 46
Fellowship: 37
Equipment: Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, Crozius Arcanum (Power Mace), Astartes Bolt Pistol, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife

*Ciel Bak'tiel*
Chapter: Salamanders
Speciality: Tactical
Personality Summary: Compassionate
Weapon Skill: 44
Ballistic Skill: 43
Strength: 46
Toughness: 37
Agility: 46
Intelligence: 41
Perception: 36
Willpower: 41
Fellowship: 33
Equipment: Astartes Bolter (Godwyn Pattern), Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, Astartes Bolt Pistol, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife

*Kael Vorek (KIA, Tantalus. May he be at the Emperor's Right Hand)*
Chapter: Blood Angels
Specialty: Assault
Personality Summary: Arrogant
Weapon Skill: 46
Ballistic Skill: 38
Strength: 39
Toughness: 39
Agility: 40
Intelligence: 44
Perception: 33
Willpower: 47
Fellowship: 43
Equipment: Astartes Chainsword, Astartes Jump Pack, Astartes Bolt Pistol, Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife

*Adivarius Navi*
Chapter: Raven Guard
Speciality: Assault
Personality Summary: Introverted
Weapon Skill: 45
Ballistic Skill: 41
Strength: 35
Toughness: 47
Agility: 39
Intelligence: 45
Perception: 46
Willpower: 43
Fellowship: 37
Equipment: Astartes Chainsword, Astartes Jump Pack, Astartes Bolt Pistol, Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife

*Iker Coates*
Chapter: Crimson Fists
Speciality: Tactical
Personality Summary: Pragmatist
Weapon Skill: 41
Ballistic Skill: 44
Strength: 42
Toughness: 36
Agility: 38
Intelligence: 42
Perception: 34
Willpower: 33
Fellowship: 37
Equipment: Astartes Bolter (Godwyn Pattern), Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, Astartes Bolt Pistol, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife

*Mano Anela*
Chapter: Lantern Marines
Speciality: Assault
Personality Summary: Sporadic
Weapon Skill: 43
Ballistic Skill: 38
Strength: 40
Toughness: 42
Agility: 36
Intelligence: 37
Perception: 50
Willpower: 41
Fellowship: 41
Equipment: Astartes Chainsword, Astartes Jump Pack, Astartes Bolt Pistol, Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife

*Caius Martius*
Chapter: CLASSIFIED
Speciality: Tactical
Personality Summary: Secretive
Weapon Skill: 45
Ballistic Skill: 39
Strength: 46
Toughness: 43
Agility: 37
Intelligence: 38
Perception: 41
Willpower: 39
Fellowship: 37
Equipment: Astartes Bolter (Godwyn Pattern), Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, Astartes Bolt Pistol, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife

*Metraen*
Chapter: Blood Angels
Speciality: Librarian
Personality Summary: Witty
Weapon Skill: 45
Ballistic Skill: 44
Strength: 43
Toughness: 36
Agility: 44
Intelligence: 40
Perception: 33
Willpower: 46
Fellowship: 47
Equipment: Force Staff, Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, Astartes Bolt Pistol, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife

*Corvane Agnar*
Chapter: Romero's Lions
Speciality: Devastator
Personality Summary: Compassionate
Weapon Skill: 45
Ballistic Skill: 37
Strength: 39
Toughness: 46
Agility: 36
Intelligence: 42
Perception: 36
Willpower: 40
Fellowship: 46
Equipment: Astartes Heavy Bolter with Back-Pack Ammo Supply, Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor, 3x Frag/Krak Grenades, Astartes Combat Knife​
*Current Enemies​*
_Tyranid Hormagaunt_
Weapon Skill: 45
Ballistic Skill: 20
Strength: 35
Toughness: 30
Agility: 55
Intelligence: 10
Perception: 40
Willpower: 30
Fellowship: 0

_Tyranid Termagant_
Weapon Skill: 30
Ballistic Skill: 33
Strength: 32
Toughness: 30
Agility: 40
Intelligence: 10
Perception: 40
Willpower: 30
Fellowship: 0

_Tyranid Ravener_
Weapon Skill: 60
Ballistic Skill: 20
Strength: 60
Toughness: 52
Agility: 50
Intelligence: 15
Perception: 40
Willpower: 50
Fellowship: 0

*Encountered Enemies*

_Tyranid Shrike_
Weapon Skill: 55
Ballistic Skill: 30
Strength: 60
Toughness: 50
Agility: 44
Intelligence: 20
Perception: 35
Willpower: 50
Fellowship: 0​


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm game my friend. i do have a question, would you permit me to use another marine from the lanterns chapter? given their oddity i will understand if you would rather i play a standard marine rather than a veteran.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Allow me to review the lore behind the Chapter, I remember you mentioning it before on the previous incarnation, I will look up you fluff and make a determination. Likely it will be fine, so go ahead and submit it, if we need to do some minor tweaking we can.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

no worries. was thinking of running an assault marine.only strange bits he would have this time round would be the lanterns. not so much strange bolter or anything.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Equipment will be standardized for each Chapter specifically. Do me a favor, when you submit your profile, go ahead and add two other "Chapter Specific" weapons or items. There will need to be some randomness to it all as I will randomly (probably through numbers) pick which one you will recieve. Give a brief summary of what these items are and how they hold significance to your Chapter.

It will happen to everyone. No stats for them or anything, just some extra fluff.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Went back and grabbed my sanguinary priest that was approved from the first one
I do not have a Deathwatch Rule book so i will need some help with the point system.

Name:Alactus

Chapter: Blood Angels

Specialty: Apothecary( sanguinary priest )

Age: 380

Appearance: Alactus is of average size for an adeptus astartes. He has short, black hair, and grey eyes. He has one long scar along the side of his jaw, yet for one of his age he has very little scarring otherwise. He is very rarely seen without his helmet.

Personality: Alactus is a very outspoken and all around likeable individual, yet he has a short temper and is known to explode when pushed too far. Part of this temper is in fact because of the geneseed of the Blood Angels, which was altered after the fall of Sanguinius. Alactus is very aggressive for an apothecary, like the rest of his chapter he loves close combat and relishes in watching the life drain out of an enemies eyes.

Background: In his early years as a Blood Angel, Alactus did not stand out from his fellow apothecaries, simply learning the ways of the flesh. At the second battle for Armageddon, Alactus took part in the massive drop pod assault that broke the back of the greenskins. It was noted during this assault, he came to the brink of falling to black rage upon seeing so many of his brothers die. Many years later he also fought against the tyranids with the rest of his chapter and chapter descendants when hive fleet Leviathan attacked his homeworld of Baal. After the battle, Alactus was brought under the wing of Corbulo, and under him learned many things in the ways of the apothecary. Because of the battles he has partaken in, Alactus hatred for the xeno is second to none, as he has seen them slay many of his brothers, and almost destroyed his homeworld.

Your homeworld and you: Alactus hails from Baal, being born in one of the tribes of blood. He made the journey with 5 other from his tribe to Angels Fall to participate in the blood trials, yet was the only one to arrive as the others died on the way. Fighting fiercely, he was finally chosen as one of the fifty to become Blood Angels, and departed Baal to become one of the Emperor's chosen.

Deathwatch Selection: Alactus was chosen by Dante to be sent to the deathwatch because of his extreme prejudice to the xeno, and also because of his experiences in several battles with every notable type of alien, as well as his skill as an Apothecary. Dante almost did not send Alactus, because it was feared that he would be consumed by the black rage. After much prayer with the Chaplain and meditation, it was decreed that he was in no more danger of falling than any other Blood Angel, and as such was chosen for the Deathwatch.

The Deathwatch and you: Alactus was deeply grateful that he was chosen to join the Deathwatch by Dante. He sees the deathwatch as a way to purge and bring damnation to all the Xeno who inhabit the emperors realm. He also sees serving them as a way to atone for all of his brothers he could not save on the battlefield.

Desires of an Astartes: The greates wish of Alactus is to bring retribution and extinction to the forces of chaos for the death of his Primarch Sanguinius.

Why do you hate: Alactus holds a deep, deep hatred for the xeno, as they are responsible for the deaths of so many of his brothers on armageddon, and the death of countless others when his homeworld Baal was attacked. Like every other Blood Angel, Alactus also hates the traitorous legions of chaos above everything else, as they are responsible for the fall of Sanguinius.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't have the book either so I'm going to need some help with that XD, and I'm also using a Lantern Marine seeing how I'd like to try and establish Kaila as a hero within the Imperium some day XD. Hope the character looks good


Name: Kaila "The Pure One" Hide (Last name taken from the previous Chapter Chaplin Iron Hide)

Age: 192 years old

Chapter: Lantern Marines Chapter

Marine Type: 1st Company Kahuna/1st Company Chaplin

Appearance: A well build and strong man that has the body of someone built for both speed and strength. His upper body is well toned and is quite ripped, and by looking one can often tell he's experienced his fair share of blood and battle by the number of scars ranging around his upper body both front and back. His lower legs have few scars, most being around the foot. His face looks like that of a good looking man in his late 20's to early 30's with dirty blonde hair, and brown facial hair often shaved. His eyes are like most of those within the Chapter, that glow an odd orange or Green colour. His lips are a shade of red and often dry. He has a rather clean face with only one scar going down along his cheek from the cheek bone to his upper lip, left side. He has fair white skin, with good tan over his arms and legs. Across his body he has a number of tattoos that often show some of the honors he had won during the many battles he had took part in during his service to the Lantern Chapter, as well as some that depict his time with the Lantern Chapters Hero Kahuna Iron Hide. 

Armor: Mark VIII Errant Power Armour customized and styled to fit the Chaplain/Kahuna of the Lantern Marine Chapter and the Death Watch he was chosen to join; Over top the black and grey styled armor he has a number of tribal markings that look just like his tattoos (He was only allowed to have this due to the Chapters beliefs). Like any other Chaplin he wears a skull shaped helmet that has the flames over both eyes symbolizing his status as a veteran of the Chapter. The Helmet also has few tribal marks around the eyes and mouth showing he's to be fear as well as telling many the great honors he had won throughout his service; the helm is often covered by a white hood. Unlike his other brothers his right shoulder plate's trim is made of gold, and is considered the only Relic armour piece he has. Pinned to his armour are many awards he had earned and won throughout his years in service to the Chapter. Also pinned to his armour a ten purity seals, each a different oath he took before deploying. On his right shoulder plate a skull insignia is adorned, showing how true to the Imperial Cult he is. Around his neck hangs two necklaces a Rosarius that symbolizes his office, and a Totemic charm (like every Lantern Marine). 

Personality: A proud, and often silent man Kaila who is near his second generation of service within the Chapter. He is strong believer in the God Emperor, and is often considered for having a stead fast and unbreakable faith in the Emperor and his brothers, more so with the belief that the Emperor gives him visions, and often guides him that have often saved a number of his fellow battle brothers as well as prevent any seeds of corruption from growing within the ranks. Also due to his trials he views everyone as an equal, and sees everyone as the same rank, status, and strength.

During combat Kaila is always calm no matter the situation, and is known for having the trait for being calm under fire, which leads him to help inspire more loyalty within the ranks during combat. He also tends to also lead by example by putting himself out into the front and show how a god of war should act and how the Emperor expects one of his children to act during battle. He has no fear, he has no seed of corruption, and his spirit can never be broken so long as he has the faith of the Emperor. 

His weakness' are usually his inability to trust other Chapters that have had a history of Heresy and Betrayal, which lead him to often mistrust or keep his attention firmly placed upon many within the chapter despite sharing the same Gene-Seed pool. Often times during battle he'll keep close to one of the Battle-Brothers and keep a heavy watch upon them, if they show any signs of Corruption or Heresy he will not hesitate in either striking down said traitor or bringing him to the Inquisition for trial. The reason for this is his strong and true faith to the God-Emperor. 

Biography: Like many of his other brothers he was born on Servalst, where he was recruited at the age of 10 after proving his strength during a fight that would have otherwise killed any normal child without some sort of strength or will. He himself believes it was the Emperor who blessed him with the unnatural strength, agility, and will that allowed him to beat back a number of gangsters single handedly at such a young age. This would later attract the attention of the main Chapters Chaplin who would oversee much of Kaila's trail's, conditioning, training, and Gene-seed transplants. Though much of the time Kaila thought he was suspected of having some sort of taint due to how closely the Chaplin watched over him. So most of the time he'd often show he was in fact blessed by the Emperor and not tainted by often praying, and showing incredibly amazing feats of strength and agility during his training to become a Space Marine. But like most he was still feeling the hellish and brutal training they were forced to endure. no matter the injury he kept pushing forward, with the thought of one day having the power to save and protect humanity from its many enemies that continued to bombard and butcher humans all over the milky way. 

His training had been brutal, and he made it through a number of the trails already. His mid was so intent of nothing but the Emperor and his fellow brothers whom he fought beside through the trails, and worked with. Eventually he was 17 when he got the last of his Gene-Seed Implants. A common age for one who pushed themselves and proved their faith to the Emperor to finish attaining their Gene-Seen and start on their true path to becoming a Space Marine. However after finishing the Gene-Seed trials he was given another set of trials this one however would lead him down a different path on the road to his dream of one day becoming the Emperor's most faithful servant. The Chief Chaplin of the Lantern Chapter had requested to take a number of the Initiates for the trials of the Chaplin. Of course most of the trials consisted of study, and a higher level of prayer and combat training. Although most of his training was just as hard as the main Lantern trails, more so his Adventure Seed Challenge, in which had to fight Chaplin Iron Hide himself. The Challenge itself helped provide info on whether Kaila would be chosen for the chance to one day become a Kahuna in one of the 11 Chapter Company's. The battle had been a long, eventful, and worthwhile battle. Even Iron Hide himself nearly lost the battle if not for his experience. After the challenge they grew a bound of friendship rather than hatred. 

A number of years later (100 and some) and a number of bloody battles later he was called to meet the Head Kahuna during his studies. Not wasting a moment he rushed over to see why he had been called, and to get what he thought would be another "assignment" with another one of the Chapters battle company's to some world under their protection, however the real reason for him being called was to be sent to the Chapters Solitarium where he would meditate, fast for awhile. It would seem as though 1st Company's Chaplin had fallen, and the spot was no vacant. Kaila had proven to be one of their best and most decorated Initiates, having earned a number of Imperial Honors and badges, along with a number of Chapter honors throughout his service. While he was locked away in the tiny cell to meditate and fast things were being prepared for his new office. A week later he was released and summoned. Dressed in his new Power Armour given to him he marched down the sacred halls of the Chapter. The whole Chapter was there, each watching as one of their brothers was given his Crozius Arcanum from an Adeptus Ministorum Ecclesiarch, with both the Chief Kahuna, and the Chapter Master himself, along with the Chapter's Hero's. Shortly after he would join his Company and would inspire loyalty and faith into each of the warriors with the Veteran Company. 

Many years later he would be called upon to help with the Veteran Selection Trials. Kaila had quickly agreed to take part in the trial to select future Veteran Lanterns that would either join the 1st Company he served with or become a Sergeant in one of the many other Battle Company's, as well as becoming a Veteran himself so he may better fit the 1st Company. With the news he was rather overjoyed with this, more so since it would allow him to further protect his brothers. He wasn't exactly to sure why but he had the feeling something was going to happen. He believes the Emperor was telling him something and he was chosen to protect and watch over the selection of the Chapter's next veterans, while also proving himself within the ranks of the Chapter. However during the Trials something bad had happened that had forced him to use every ounce of strength and faith he had to protect his brothers and himself from the foul enemies of mankind they fought on the lost forge world of his beloved Chapter. 

Shortly after the trials Kaila's position as the Lantern Chapters 1st Company was confirmed as his true place due to earning the title of Veteran Kahuna and was awarded with the title of Kaila "The Pure One" Hide for his pure faith in the Emperor and strength during the trials. 5 years later he was chosen by the Chapter Master to join the ranks of the Emperor's finest warriors the "Death Watch". He thought of this as a way for him to continue to influence and keep the faith of the Emperor strong in his fellow battle brothers within different Chapters while also keeping an eye on others. To him being selected to join the Death Watch was more of an advancement, and would be to ANY Lantern Marine due to the duties the Death Watch preformed and carried out. To him it was a way to also bring judgement upon the foul Xeno's that threatened man, as well as the traitorous forces of Chaos.

Your homeworld and you: Kaila holds firm to the memories of his homeworld Servalst; which also happens to be the location of the Chapters Fortress Monastery. Due to his homeworld being the Chapters Capital he goes to great lengths to protect and defend it from all enemies of man, and the people who live within it. To him his home planet was the birthplace of his faith, and love of the Emperor and so long as it remains his faith and dedication will be unwavering. 

Deathwatch Selection: Kaila was chosen by the Chapter to join the Deathwatch due to his unwavering faith and dedication to the Emperor which had also gained the attention of the Inquisition which believed his skills and faith would prove useful in the coming Crusade. He was also chosen to keep a close eye on his Brother Astartes who's Chapters were still under the watch of the Inquisition as well as those being punished by their Chapter. 

Desires of an Astartes: Kaila only has one true desire and that is to protect and serve the God Emperor and his people. He wishes nothing in return other than to join the Emperor's side if he is slain, and to be remembered for his unwavering faith to the Emperor and his love for his battle brothers.

Why Does he Hate: He hates all enemies of man for the simple reason that they hate human life, and disrespect and dare threaten the Emperor and his people. His faith is strong in the Emperor and anyone who would try to take it from him would feel his great hate which many of his fellow battle brothers would deem a "rare sight" due to how low chances of this are. 

WARGEAR: Crozius Arcanum; Has a number of cloth strands hanging from it with tribal designs (Left hand, also this is mandatory for a Chaplain XD), Standard Bolt pistol with many holy skull markings crafted on it. Standard issue Chainsword


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

my computer hates me. i will get a post up with my character hopefully later this morning. thats five times now i've tried to submit it. and no matter hwat i do. back it up on word, notepad, you name it i've done it, it fails curupting the coppy as well. so, i'm downloading some music, rocking out, and making a proper lantern.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Angel Encarmine said:


> Went back and grabbed my sanguinary priest that was approved from the first one
> I do not have a Deathwatch Rule book so i will need some help with the point system.
> 
> Name:Alactus
> ...


Welcome back, glad to have you. This will be acceptable -- as an Apothecary, which I am very glad someone did pick, you will be given special traits and talents that are specialized to your previous history. 

Accepted once again.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

William Siegfried said:


> I don't have the book either so I'm going to need some help with that XD, and I'm also using a Lantern Marine seeing how I'd like to try and establish Kaila as a hero within the Imperium some day XD. Hope the character looks good
> 
> 
> Name: Kaila "The Pure One" Hide (Last name taken from the previous Chapter Chaplin Iron Hide)
> ...


Some minor issues I do have with this one -- but overall I like it, had it been submitted to any other roleplay I've no doubt it would be instantly accepted. On this one I've put some limitations on some things to make hardwork more profitable.

The Dark Angels power sword will not be permitted, as within the Deathwatch you will have to earn respect, glory, and honor to be allowed to weild the weapon. If you need an IC reason, we can say your Chapter (because it is a relic of an Astartes Hero) required you to leave it behind since those who go to the Deathwatch have a chance of never returning and therefore wouldn't want to loose such a piece of wargear. The same will paply with your power sword awarded because your became a chaplain -- assuming they aren't one in the same.

The Crozius Arcanum is acceptable because its standard Imperial Wargear for a Chaplain, as is the Rosarius. The Totemic Charm, assuming it has no special properties beyond some minor spiritual relief and focus, is permitted. 

As for your distrust of the Dark Angels or Blood Angels, I am a bit confused. The heresy of the Dark Angels, principly the Fallen, isn't known outside of the Chapter. This means that to an outsider, like the Lantern Marines, they wouldn't be very unique. As for the Blood Angels, correct me if I'm wrong but they haven't betrayed or committed heresy anymore than any other First Founding Chapter. Therefore your dislike of them, for the reasons stated is a bit out of sync.

Or maybe I'm just not understanding the larger picture. If I am just explain your reasoning to me. If not, then what I could do is say that you dislike the Dark Angels because of their profound secrecy, you therefore feel they harbor heretical beleifs and wish to hide them, and that your dislike the Blood Angels because you feel the Black Rage is a mutation or a manifestation of their own lack of faith in the Emperor. 

Its up to you -- but overall, its accepted, no major issues beyond those mentioned above. Just correct them, or in the case of your beliefs, explain how you know or what you mean and we will be good.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome back Blackguard.

Also went back and found my old entry, still ofcourse to change stuff if needed to be more in line with your changes.
Still don't have the rulebook, not sure how important that will be.

*Name:* 
Ciel Bak'tiel.

*Chapter:*
Salamanders.

*Speciality:*
Tactical.

*Age:* 
134

*Apperance:*
Ciel is average marine height, but broad over the shoulders. His skin is jet black as is his hair. His eyes burning bright with a red glow that is the signature of a Salamander, eyes that make them capable of seeing in the infrared spectrum. Ciel's eyes have a kindness to them, that even shows when his face is contorted in anger or pain.
Without his armour, standing in the heat of a forge or sweating in a gymnasium, people can see the ritual brandings that snake up across his legs and lower torso. Which tells of distinctive service to the Salamanders. One branding standing out on his right cheek, the inquistorial I over a salamander head. Which shows Ciel induction to the Deathwatch.
Ciel wears complete Mark VIII Errant power in the Deathwatch black color, with the Inquisitorial I on the right shoulder and a green salamander head on the left shoulder, marking him as a Salamander of the 4th Chapter.
He is armed with a bolt pistol, a combat knife of gleaming metal that Ciel have crafted himself. And a fine ancient boltgun of the Salamander chapter rewarded to those that is to join the Deathwatch.
(In the background section I have written in my affinity with special weapons, but I believe I should start out with ordinary weaponry, and then prove my worth to carry meltaguns, flamers or other special weapons)

*Personality:*
Being born on Nocturne, a world of fire, radiation and gravitational instabilities, Ciel has experienced hardship since he was born. To survive Nocturne everybody have to learn to be selfsufficient as well as being able to work together from an early age. Which is a character trait of the chapter, so Ciel always tries to see and bring forth the best in his squad mates. Something that might be hard now in the company of strange chapters with strange manners. Ciel have a hard time understanding why so many chapters are reliant on there techmarines to do basic maintainance and repair on the basic wargear of the bolter and power armour.
Another trait of the salamanders is there concern for the ordinary imperial citizen, which the salamanders view as the backbone of the imperium.
Ciel have taken this to a level, where he fight first for the imperial citizen, then for his primarch and finally for the emperor. Which would be a mindset some would see as heresy. Ciel see it as his duty to protect the weak, and remind his new squad mates who they actually fight to protect.

*Background:*
From the age of six Ciel became an apprentice to a salamander marine of the 4th chapter named Ok'tur. Which taught him the art of smithing, and while the two of them was sweating over the forges, Ciel was also being taught in the ways of the promethean cult and the history and beliefs of the Salamanders.
Ciel was accepted into the chapter at age 13, when he was deemed ready for the process to become a marine. His years of training and later as a scout of the 7th company preparing him for a life as a tactical marine. Nothing of note happened in those early years of his career.

It was first a dozen years after Ciel had joined a tactical squad of the 4th company, that the sergeant truly started to have his eye on him. In a battle against the hated Dark Eldar, where the Salamanders had been fortunate enough to intercept one of there raids. During the battle the squads meltagun carrying marine had been wounded by several splinter rifles, and was wreathing in pain incapitated, Ciel picked up his weapon as the Dark Eldar jetbikes and other fast elements joined the fight, they had been deployed as forward scouts. Shooting left and right, Ciel showed a keen ability to hit the fast moving vechiles with the meltagun. Something many marines struggle to do even with high rate of fire weapons.

It still took years before Ciel became the squads special weapon specialist. He still needed experience in taking out heavier tanks, learning to use the blessed flamer to set heretics and bunkers aflame. And keeping a decent rate of fire with the plasma gun, without overheating.
But Ciel never forgot the thrill of taking out high speed targets with the meltagun, that his first battle experience with that weapon had provided. And he takes every opportunity to indulge himself.

*Your Homeworld and You:*
Born on Nocturne like every salamander, Ciel remembers his childhood and introduction to the salamanders. And is therefor very connected to his homeworld and its people.

*Deathwatch Selection:*
A century of hard fought battles, have honed Ciels abilities. Even thou there is no great heroic deed in Ciel's records yet, his quick eye and steady aim in stressful situations, have saved many lives of brothers and imperial citizens alike. Which have not gone unnoticed by his peers. Chapter Master Tu'shan(I believe he was even chapter master under the jericho crusade) believes Ciels experience, abilities and compassion make him ideal for the Deathwatch.


*The Deathwatch and You:*
The induction into the Deathwatch is a great honour for Ciel. He is without doubt, that he will save and protect more imperial lives this way, than he ever could as a battlebrother or maybe even a leader in the Salamanders.

Ciel also aspire to prove worthy of the trust and honour that Chapter master Tu'shan have invested in Ciel.

*Desires of an Astartes:*
Ciel desires to protect the citizens of the imperium against the horrors of the galaxy. The Xenos most of all. He knows without a doubt that all human life is valuable, and not a commodity to be used without thought.

*Why do you Hate:*
Ciel hate the Xenos, they have no respect for human lives, nomatter what disguise they carry or silver words they utter. Ciel has special contempt for the Dark Eldar that brings pain, torture and slavery to the citizens of the imperium. The Eldar he hates for there willingness to offer millions of humans, just so one eldar might survive. The Orks for there mindless slaughter and appetittes for human flesh. Tyranids and Necrons for simply eradicating all life. The Tau that convert humans from the true faith of the church, to false promises of the greater good. Chaos for manipulating the human race to further there own goals, just considering humans as a ressource to be spent and discarded.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Anilar said:


> Welcome back Blackguard.
> 
> Also went back and found my old entry, still ofcourse to change stuff if needed to be more in line with your changes.
> Still don't have the rulebook, not sure how important that will be.
> ...


Welcome back to the fold brother, I am glad to see you still hold interest. This will be acceptable. You affinity for special weapons will be taken into account, but will provide no benefit for awhile for you, but your comments show me that you already suspected that.

I think that a Salamander would be a great and unqiue addition to the Deathwatch Kill-Team, especially considering the moral issues regarding many an Inquisitorial Edict.

Accepted for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Well it comes in the general fluff of the Deathwatch. We might be honed warriors with a century or more of battlefield experience. And something special in our home chapter. But now we are amongst brothers that was also something special in there chapters, and I have still to prove that I would be the better marine with the meltagun.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Might throw up a character later if thats alright.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Lord Ramo - That is fine, it will be a week or so before I get this thing started, giving people plenty of time to get involved. 

@ Alinar - I understand, and in time you will probably be given the oppurtunity to use these weapons, and there will likely be a bonus to it, so long as you roleplay is well.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Worried you were dead mate. :laugh:

I'm gonna make a new character so it will take a while


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

For awhile there brother, I was beginning to think the same thing -- but meh, with great trials come great rewards. Glad to see you're still interested. I eagerly await your application.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright I just edited a few things here and there and removed a few others XD. Also it wasn't the Blood Angels he had issues with but the Blood Ravens seeing how over half of the Chapter turned to Chaos including their Chapter master XD. But edited out to make it so he has a distrust towards chapters with a history of Heresy or betrayal. Also removed the power sword and will explain IC why he doesn't hold it and such . Hope it looks good now


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Name: Kael Vorek

Chapter: Blood Angels

Specialty: Assault

Age: 214

Appearance: A bit taller and slimmer than your average marine, but not so much that he stands out. Almost never wears his helmet when not in combat, and has short-cropped brown hair and blue eyes. His most notable feature being a crescent shaped scar that runs from his right temple to the bottom of his jaw just below his mouth.

Personality: From the moment he emerged from the golden sarcophagus where he became a Son of Sanguinius, Kael has striven to be the best that he can. That does not make him a hard person to be around, but a person who has inspired many of his brothers and become a model Marine. He shows kindness where it is needed, but almost always seems to be on the verge of running a blade through the next person that looks at him funny. Because of his lifespan being as long as it is (the potential to live a bit past a millennium), he does not hold grudges against his fellow man, but instead gets even and forgets about it. As a warrior, he seeks perfection with a blade, and wields a power sword whenever possible.

Background: For a short time, Kael served as the sergeant of an assault squad, and was often victorious. During a battle against an Ork Warband, he led his troops on a rampage through the lines of the Warboss's personal gaurd, losing two of his men in the process, Kael got close enough to engage the Warboss in single combat. Striking with all the strength and ferocity of a Son of Sanguinius, he brought the Warboss down. He then realized that he had lost two of his brothers to the Orks, and that he himself had been horribly wounded.

Homeworld: Having come from Baal, he has few memories of his life before the Marines, and cares little for the planet itself. What he does care about though, is the Fortress-Monastery that his chapter calls home.

Deathwatch Selection: His greatest triumph, singlehandedly striking down an Ork Warboss, was also his downfall. After that incident, he was relieved of his command, and left out of combat until a proper form of atonement could be found for his mistake. Shortly thereafter, the Deathwatch petitioned the Blood Angels for a soldier. Seeing an opportunity for Kael to atone for his sin, while also sending the Deathwatch a soldier of high caliber, Kael was selected and sent. He was allowed to bring his golden casket along to sleep in, as all Blood Angels are.

Deathwatch and Kael: Kael sees his selection for what it is; A chance to atone for his mistake. He also sees it as a chance to learn and grow as a soldier, and hopes to learn much from the Kill-Team members from other Chapters.

Astartes' Desires: Kael strives to be the best that he can, and hopes to one day become the Captain of a Company. A far-fetched dream at best, yes, but one that he still works toward. He knows that even if he doesn't make it to that point, he will still have tried, and will have made an impression on his battle brothers that will not be forgotten for quite some time.

Hatred: Kael hates the Orks. He hates them with all the burning passion available to a Space Marine. He hates them for having taken his battle brothers, and he hates them for being green. He hates them for being unintelligent, and he hates them for the way they talk. He hates everything about them, and never hesitates to rip one in half. The hatred of the Orks comes from his experience with the Warboss, and will probably be with him for the rest of his (hopefully) ridiculously long life.

Glad to see that you're back, BlackGuard, I thought you had been lost to the warp.
And again, we have my Blood Angel back to try again.:victory:
Also, a couple small edits to him.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

yoyoyo12365 said:


> Name: Kael Vorek
> 
> Chapter: Blood Angels
> 
> ...


Glad to see you as well brother. I was lost in the warp for a bit, but like a Grey Knight I returned undaunted. 

Anyway, this application is fine with the exception of the power sword, which you will leave behind with your chapter. The Deathwatch will provide you, to an extent, with weaponry and you will need to earn, once again, the right to wield such a blade.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

William Siegfried said:


> Alright I just edited a few things here and there and removed a few others XD. Also it wasn't the Blood Angels he had issues with but the Blood Ravens seeing how over half of the Chapter turned to Chaos including their Chapter master XD. But edited out to make it so he has a distrust towards chapters with a history of Heresy or betrayal. Also removed the power sword and will explain IC why he doesn't hold it and such . Hope it looks good now


This will be acceptable, thank you for your paitence and willingness to work with me on this.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry bout my delay here friend. obtained use of an STC to create a profile that wont curupt itself when i post it. should be done later tonight... provided the techpriests didn't devine a faulty design from the blasted thing...


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

No problem I'm just happy to be able to join such a cool RP idea XD


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

No, I understand that. I put it there to show preference, not the possession of an actual sword. I apologize if that was unclear.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

@ DasOmen - Deus Mecahnicus friend, maybe the Machine-God bless you and not give you a virus ...

@ William - No problem, I hope this roleplay lives up to everyone (including my own) expectations.

@ Yoyo - No, no, I understood what you were getting at. I just have to make sure I put that part down just to make sure we don't have any confusion in the future. A formality if you will.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Question does your BA know mine or not? whichever way you want to go with it is cool with me


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Name: Mano Anela
Chapter: Lantern
Speciality: Assault
Age: 87
Appearance: mano joins his brothers standing just as tall as many of them, holding weapons the size of a mortal's torso. mano however is not built to smash a man's skull in with his fist alone, instead he seems to be built for speed. Mano may be considered by some to be somewhat handsome, cute, or even attractive depending on who you ask. his face oddly angular with a somewhat pointed chin and higher cheek bones. his long blond hair is kept neatly behind his head in a long Brade, metal clasps link the hair together with every fourth loop with the emblem of his chapter carved into it. his face however is not unmarred form combat. a cross shaped scar sits below his right cheek while a long slice runs from just above his left eyebrow to down to his jaw line, cutting right through his eye. the cut deep enough to leave the scar, but not deep enough that the apothecary could not save the eye.

like all lantern marines Mano's body is adorned with tattoos that go from his arms down to the palms and backs of his hands. his family not so well known that his fingers themselves are painted and marked with designs, nore his shoulders. but if one took the time to decode the tattoo's designs one could see that he is the 13th person from his tribe to be selected to join the warriors of the sky. 

Mano also bares the scars of a shark attack across his chest which have sense been the focal point for his own personal tattoos. each of the marks left by a shark tooth have been singled out and have tattoos encompassing them showing tales and events from every planet he has ever fought on, each tooth mark representing a different planet. the same can be said for his back. his most recent one depicts the planet where he officially joined deathwatch, an inquisitorial emblem in flavor with his chapter's own tattoo patterns rests just as others do. if one took the time to decode the marks on his chest they could see that he has fought on a variety of planets, even planets as far out as planets near macrag. 

his armor is an amalgam of various marks. his helmet being that of a mark 4, a cross shaped scar on the right side of the muzzle just under the eye as well as the slash along the left eye have been painted on the helm in accordance with his chapter's traditions. his chestpeace and greavs are that of a mark 6 while his pauldrens and vambraces are of a mark 7 aquilla, tattoos being carved, embroidered, and painted on respectively in accordance with his chapter's cult. 

like many in his chapter mano also is adorned with a set of arasties robes, although he normally has the cowl up and over his head regardless if his helmet is on or off. these white and black robes sport mano's achievements, linage, and heritage just as does his body and armor in line with his chapter's cult.

Personality: a techpriest of the lantern marines once said that it was a bad idea to leave Mano to his own devices. this was further evidenced by a conversation shared by a chapter serf and a Sargent who was in charge of mano. they were flying overhead a group of blood angels that were locked in battle. they wernt quite as high as the stratosphere of the planet but they were still high enough, this however didn't stop mano from leaping out the back of the transport for a high altitude deployment despite not receiving orders from his Sargent to do so. a chapter serf who was with them made a commend he had not intended to make aloud "crazy bastard" were the serfs words. and before the serf realized he had spoken about the Sargent commented in agreement "on that we can agree"

mano is a thrill seeker, and would jump out of a perfectly good transport just as it entered the stratosphere if anyone actually let him. the above story is why he is now restricted to sitting at the back of the transports... to insure he doesn't do just that. this can be decoded as mano firmly believes he has something to prove to his chapter, something to show because of his heritage. in his tribe before he joined he was known as a "dark one". one that has no name, no lineage to speak of. one who has not received a name yet. he had literally no light to call his own. it's because of this that he feels he has something to prove. and despite his chapter trying to break him of this, it still lingers in him. as such mano was always the first one to volunteer for literally every assignment, even volunteering before many of the nominated spoke up. it didn't matter what the task was, he was always the first one to try and join the fray, not because he was eager... any chaplain half drunk on space wolf meed could see that, it was because he firmly believes that he has something to prove. 

to his brothers he can be described as someone who literally does not even comprehend the meaning of giving up, or even more so the meaning of surrender. 

Background:
Mano was born on servalist to a tribe that had sent 12 before him up to the warriors of the sky to fight for the grand god of light the immortal god emperor. Mano however was not in good standing with his tribe and was considered what is known as a dark one, a person without name. he had no name, no lineage, light to call his own. he had no hut, no shack, no nothing, he was homeless amongst his people. when his tribe received notice that the chapter was holding a ceremony to select the ones who would join their rank, Mano was selected not as one of the champions of his tribe, by no means did he fit that bill, instead he was selected as one of the runts who would hold the gear for the champion. unfortunately for the tribe, when they set sail for the planet's capital island they were caught off guard by a massive monsune and were delayed... his tribe had missed the ceremony and now had to offer penance to the great warriors. 

mano's boat was three days out from the main island of the lantern marines, the water was calm and they were still rowing like mad to get to the island. as they made their way to the island a thunderhawk flew overhead, marines fresh from the front lines in it looking out a open bay door to celebrate the recapture of one of their agri worlds from the tyranids. as it flew overhead the totem of one of the marines slipped from his person and plummeted to the shark infested waters below. the marine's cult demanded that the totem be recovered if possible, and so the thunderhawk made to descend. mano however seeing the totem fall in the water dove in after it while the rest of his tribe were stuck in a state of awe as the marines descended. 

mano dove down as deep as he could, swimming to chase after the sinking totem dropped by one of the marines. as he raced to snag it one of the sharks seemed to mark him as prey as it rammed him harshly just as he caught hold of the totem. returning to the surface and holding the totem high in the air for the marine, the marine had enough time to clasp hold of the totem itself before he saw mano's form rise out from the water as one of the sharks collided with him. the entire form of the shark breached the water and nearly hit the top of the thunderhawk transport before plummeting down to the water below. mano however fought back in a fit of blind desperate rage, grabbing a rather crude and to be honest pathetic dagger fashioned from the bone of a beast, it's hilt nothing more than twine strung from disguarded bamboo stalks. mano would carve out the left three eyes of the shark before it released him to swim away wounded. as mano's form limply floated up to the surface it was snatched out by the marines and flown to the capital. 
by the time mano was in front of an apothecary he was already knocking on death's door, but the apothecary had other plans for mano who would have joined the emperor by his side had no one interfered. when his tribe arrived, they were not even permitted to see him, instead all the marines did was demand a name for him, to which they could give none. and so mano joined the marines without a name. 

Mano's name was awarded to him by not a battle brother, but by a sister of the Sororitas who was there to insure the cult of the planet conformed to the cult of the emperor. she saw it fitting to call him shark who was saved by angels. althouth to be honest the name itself was a tad too long in the native tongue of the tribes, and was simply shortend down to Mano Anela, or rather as it translates shark angel.
like all kako`o, or rather aspirants, Mano went through the trials of his chapter. he did not however distinguish himself in them. he did good enough to be allowed to continue, but not good enough to be of note. in the trials of combat he did not best the marine, and in the trials of survival Mano did not even make it to the extraction point on the planet's death worlds, he did however survive. even as a scout mano had no distinguishing deeds, he was average sadly enough. however when he became a full battle brother of his chapter he began to show promise. his days and deeds however are barely a footnote on his chest born tattoos until he made it to the position of assault marine within his chapter, there he seemed to soar amongst his chapter's heroes, if only for a few moments at a time. 
mano quickly made a name for himself with his Sargent who agreed with a surf that mano may have a few screws loose. the incident had mano and a detachment of lantern marines going to aid a group of blood angels, tallarn desert raiders, and sisters of battle. their thunderhawk was flying high overhead a battlefield in route to the forward command base. Mano however had a disagreement with his Sargent, mano believed the blood angels needed aid right that moment, his Sargent said they could wait... mano then proceeded to jump out of the thunderhawk and plummet down towards the battlefield below. 

mano had infarct been correct, the empire was being pushed back by the ork horde that was being lead by a large ork nob by the name of chest splitta gnash teef. "flying" through the air, or as mano simply put it "falling with hunger" mano dodged and weaved his way through the areal combat over the battle before making an intrance himself. Mano's landing point was the sight of a blood angel's forward tactical squad who was trying to take out the warboss, the Sargent was being beaten back by the nob who was simply toying with the marine. more specifically Mano's landing point was the ork nob's forehead. even with the gravchute that is built into the jump pack to prevent them from smashing into anything that would cause them nay significant damage going at full strength to stop mano's frantic predatory decent, mano still landed with enough force to not only crush the ork's skull upon impact with his large metallic boots, but to kick up a small sand storm from the impact thereafter. with the nob dead, mano went on to fight with the blood angels and push the line back until his squad reunited with him. his Sargent would have chewed him out had the chaplain not stepped in and reminded the Sargent, that it was the lantern's roll to be unpredictable on the field of battle. it was still determined at that point that mano was to ride at the back of the thunderhawk from now on. 

Mano also bares a mark of shame with his chapter, the mark of a dull lantern can be found just under his left sholderblade. this mark signifies that mano drew his lanterns in rage and engaged the enemy with them as his primary weapon. it was when mano was fighting with a contentment of sisters of battle and imperial guard, records show that the cannoness fell in battle and mano was sent into a rage at the sight of her death. rather than engage with his bolter and chainsword mano hurled each item at the eldar who had killed the cannoness and then proceeded to slaughter the eldar in the area in a blind rage armed with nothing more than his lanterns all the while roaring out the entire litanies of hatred and vengeance at the top of his lungs. his brothers didn't even need to use the life runes on their huds to find mano, they simply followed the destruction and the roars of rage in his wake. mano was later forcefully calmed by one of the kahuna, and by forcefully calmed, i mean knocked out with a swift blow to the back of the head. mano still to this day blames himself for letting the cannoness fall even when his brothers assure him he could have done nothing different. 
mano has traveled a decent distance for someone his age within his chapter. and after assisting in retaking one of the hive worlds in his home subsector mano was seconded to deathwatch, if only for the reason his chapter master gave as giving the kahuna something interesting to do. although that was merely the reason mano was told by his chapter master. in reality the chapter master means to teach mano a lesson by practicaly beating it into his skull. mano's no slouch in combat so his seconding to deathwatch was an easy choice for the chapter master, he's no veteran but he fights with fire and fury all the same. the lesson he was to learn is the lessons of the other chapters, to walk amongst his cousins and learn that he is worth his name, perhaps then mano would turn his attention to a better goal.
Your Homeworld and You? : Mano remembers his home world, he remembers it well. after each victory, after each planet that was retaken, he would return. it is a place of solace and peace for him, a gem of exceptional beauty, a shining light in an abyssal darkness. 

Deathwatch Selection: Mano was selected for deathwatch for the public reason of giving the kahuna something to do, but the chapter master never realy told him it was to tamper him as a marine. deathwatch was a bit of an extreme to do this, but it was an extreme the chapter master thaught would work. 
The Deathwatch and You? : mano sees it as opportunity, not to slaughter more xeno, but to see how far he can push himself, to see how far he can better himself, and to frankly mingle with other chapters, to learn as much as he can. he has no idea that he's bait.

Desires of an Astartes?: mano has a complex about him, his desires are to prove his worth. a menial thing in the eyes of more experienced marines, he however is not as experienced as others, so his goals are still petty. he wishes nothing more than to prove he is worthy, to prove nothing more that he deserves his name. 

Why do you Hate?: his hatred for the tyranids is almost natural, they threaten his home, his people, his loved ones, and his brothers. he hates their hunger and their ever consuming lust. he however hates eldar for some reason a bit more, more than natural even. something in him snapped and went into overdrive after the cannoness's death. his hatred for the eldar is second to none for him. he does not however hate orks, he simply finds them an amusing foe. he has yet to encounter very many chaos forces and simply knows he hates them. he has also yet to encounter tau, he has no idea what a tau is to boot. similarly for necron he has never encountered them or even heard mention of them. the dark eldar he holds just as much hatred for as regular eldar, as he seems unable to distinguish the two apart, or that he just doesn't care and they're still eldar to him.

Chapter Gifts: as a token of penance, appeasement, and tribute, the lantern marines have sent 37 of the following weapons to deathwatch. 
Pele Pattern Bolter: where the standard arasties pattern bolter is the mainstay of many other chapters, the pele pattern bolter is the mainstay of the lantern marines. like just about every last one of the lanterns weapons it's a combi weapon, featuring an inbuilt flame lobber attached to it underneath the primary barrel. the differences to the bolter are majorly aesthetic with the accacption of the flame lobber which functions similarly to a grenade launcher, sending flaming gobs of goo hurling down range at an enemy. 

Power Flail: a power weapon version of the classic medieval flail with a few adjustments. the first and most notable is the business end of the flail, instead of a singular clump of metal bolstered by a power field, the hammer end of the flail is actually a reinforced combat version of one of the lantern marine's lanterns. the second change here is the flail's chain is able to vary in length for long, medium, and short range attacks. a motor inside the handle retracts or extends the chain accordingly depending on wrist motions. the power flail is favored by the assault marines of the chapter and to see one outside the chapter is a bit of an oddity. 

Lanterns: the chapter has oddly supplied 37 pairs of lanterns to deathwatch. these lanterns are considered sacred to the lantern marines as it was ordained that they would be the ones to bring light into the darkness by the emperor, or rather the emperor's speakers during the creation of the chapter. these lanterns are each power weapons in their own right, the glow that comes from them emanates from the power field, and not an actual flame. these lanterns come in a variety of designs, each denoting a different type of marine. the lantern used and worn by a tactical marine differs from that of an apothecary and similarly so a lantern used by a kahuna differs greatly from that of a devastator. the lanterns lack any form of shoulder mounted symbol to denote what kind of marine they are, instead they use these lanterns to show what they are. the lanterns are normally attached to the pack by a length of chain, these chains can be dropped down and then snagged by the marine to use in close combat if absolutely necessary.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol so Kaila is to watch over your Lantern Das? XD


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

eh something like that.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol, well considering what he did I think Kaila would have to keep a close eye on him for the shame he has brought upon himself for using the holy lanterns.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

DasOmen said:


> Name: Mano Anela
> Chapter: Lantern
> Speciality: Assault
> Age: 87
> ...


 
A few minor issues I see coming up. Your reasons for joining the Deathwatch are a bit shaky. Assuming one of the Fallen Angels, whom I assume is a member of your Chapter gone astray, since the Latern Marines would have no knowledge of the 'Fallen' (correct me if I'm wrong), than his presence in the Deathwatch is either impractical or impossible.

The Inquisition, and the Deathwatch, are extremely oriented towards secrecy and knowledge and there is little chance a Kill-Team member could have outwitted the Deathwatch -- the Inqusition I can see, but the Deathwatch know exactly who are they recieving and who they are not, this helps prevent Traitor Marines from infiltrating the Chamber Militant.

The only other possibility would be the Black Shields, Astartes who show up at a Watch Fortress with their armor painted in total jet black with no chapter insignia. The Watch Commander does not ask questions and then picks weather to accept or send him away. They are almost always allowed to join. Their names are changed, their past forgotten (not really, I'd imagine they'd be under watch for a long time to ensure they aren't Alpha Legion or something). Beyond that the Deathwatch are hardly known to anyone, even Space Marine Chapters who contribute to it aren't privy to a lot of the secrets behind the organisation. Most Astartes who join are only shown the smalest portion of the knowledge and organisation themselves. Anyone who would have intimate knowledge of the Deathwatch are typically Watch Captains, and they rarely go back to their Chapters.

To finalize it, a Chapter would never send one of their own into the Deathwatch for secret reasons as that. The Inqusition has no tolerance for it, and they take the pledge by the Lantern Marines, to provide skilled and worthy Astartes, very seriously. Providing them under the ulterior motives of revenge would be extremely taboo.

Hopfully you do not take the above wrong, I do not mean to try and stiffle your creativity but the situtation for him joining is highly unlikely. I'd ask that it be changed a bit to be more realistic -- if later on in the RP I feel an oppurtunity presents itself to open up such a plot line for your character (or characters in your Chapter) I will attempt to do so, but no promises of it.

The only other issue is the weapons, which I have to state. They would be accepted by the Deathwatch but not given to you, for you are now apart of the Deathwatch Chapter, not your own, and therefore are not subject to recieving any of these weapons. You will be provided with standard issue equipment loadouts and will need to earn your lanterns again. You are allowed tribal trappings, wards, or other non-helpful items (basically just ones to add uniqueness to your character), but anything that could actually be used in battle is limited. When the time comes that you've earned enough glory and respect, it will be permitted to be returned to you.

Overall the application is good and detailed and is accepted, so long as the above changes are made and recongized.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Is a female character out of the question?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Sergeant Iker Coates

Chapter: Crimson Fists

Speciality: Tactical

Age: 241

Appearance: Iker is an average height for the Adeptus Astartes, though he is fairly broad as well his form thick with muscles. His hair is a dark brown and is kept fairly short. His eyes are a dark brown as well, the same shade as his hair. He has several scars over his body, the result of over a century of warfare. He has a scar that runs done the left side of his face, a crude looking thing thanks to an ork choppa. Only one of his gauntlets is painted red. His second will be painted on his elevation to the first company.

Personality: Iker is a dour individual pragmatic at times though beneath his dour exterior is a fiery temper that burns deep hatred for one enemy above all other. The orks. When fighting this enemy Iker becomes irrational and finds it difficult to gain control over his emotions and as such he finds it hard to follow orders that have him retreat from the enemy. Iker generally tries to get along with his fellow Adeptus Astartes, believing that they are all brothers.

Background: Iker was born on the Crimson Fist Chapters homeworld of Rynn's World into a noble family of Rynn. He was put through the trials and was accepted to become a initiate in the Crimson Fists. Iker progressed through the ranks to earn his place in the 10th company Scouts. 

As a scout he carried the squads Sniper Rifle and earned a marksman commendation before he earned elevation to a full battle brother. He was placed under Captain Drigo Alvez in the 2nd company as a tactical marine. He rotated through the devastator and assault marine squads, before coming back to the tactical marine squads. Iker served with distinction under Sergeant Alexis Josuc until the orks came to Rynn's world.

As he was in the 2nd Company he defended the Silvery Citadel the Cassar and was not caught in the blast that decimated the chapter and threatened their very survival. Early into the siege of New Rynn city Iker's sergeant was brought low by an ork nob as the squad tried to repulse the attack his sergeant was speared on his claw, and Iker stepped forward to lead the squad, killing the nob with combined bolter fire and repulsing the attack.

For his actions he was promoted to sergeant for the remainder of the siege, a deep burning hatred guiding him and the rest of the Crimson Fists as for every step they gave was paid in for a river of blood. Iker found himself acting more irrationally when fighting the orks, refusing to give a step of ground for the losses that they had caused the chapter. 

Iker took part in the final assault on the landing pads, clearing the compound out and then holding the perimeter with the rest of his squad and the majority of the remaining Crimson Fists. Since the disaster on Rynn's world Iker has seen his chapter start to rebuild and regain the strength that it once had.

Once the majority of the orks had been driven off world Iker was involved in operations to cleanse the planet of any feral warbands that still existed. 

Your Homeworld and You: Iker hails from Rynn's world, the chapters home where their fortress monastery is located. Iker almost gave his life for Rynn's world during the Ork attack on it, and is ready to give his life in defence of it should the need ever arrive.

Deathwatch Selection: His secondment to the deathwatch came when an Inquisitor petitioned the Chapter for a squad for an offensive on a city that had turned from the light of the Emperor. Kantor chose Iker and his squad having fought alongside him personally through the siege as well as afterwards hunting down the remaining orks.

The chapter is known by other chapters to be the Inquisitions lapdogs, providing men to destroy fellow chapters that have fallen to the ruinous powers. The Inquisitor and the Crimson fists led an attack on the city, Imperial Guard Regiments fighting through the streets whilst Iker and the Inquisitor headed for the citadel. Once inside they fought their way through to the throne room and found an Alpha Legion Champion who was planning on unleashing a warp storm on the rest of the planet. Iker stopped the heretic and saved the Inquisitor life, bolter taking the Champions head off as he prepared to skew the Inquisitor on his blade.

The Inquisitor saw a use for Iker, a man who follows the orders of the Inquisition without asking questions and petitioned Kantor to second him to the deathwatch. Iker was accepted and has gone to the Deathwatch ready to serve as humanity needs him to.

The Deathwatch and you: Iker sees the deathwatch as an opportunity for his elevation into the Crusading Company, the Crimson Fist 1st Company. He knows that the experience he will gain from the deathwatch will be invaluable, and will be able to use that to hone his skills against the enemies of the Emperor.

Desires of an Astartes: Iker wishes to serve the Emperor above all other, however he wishes to be elevated to the Crusade Company, and to die in service of Kantor and the Emperor.

Why do you hate?: Iker hates the orks above all others, his world and his chapter almost being consumed by the vile xeno. He seeks their destruction above all others, he lost too many brothers defending Rynn's World.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Is a female character out of the question?


I am afarid it would be, as females cannot be Astartes. I also am basing this whole roleplay around Astartes. You're more than welcome to play as an Astartes though.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

eh no worries. that's easily changed. the weapons i was also sensing that but hey that's why i put them there. 

given it's the 8th rendition of hte profile after firefox ate so many i'm supprised it turned out so close to the original. 

as for the fallen, the lanterns have knoledge on them as they're a sucessor chapter to the dark angels. the lanterns aid their dark angels and other cousin chapters in hunting them down, but it's not their primary focus, for the moment getting rid of the nids in their sector is. 

but it's an easy thing to change. i'll get on that once i get on lunch.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

profile fixed, removed the reason of vengance for his seconding. i'm also up to suguestions if this doesnt work. sorry in a bit of a rush, dont have long for lunch.

also if those weapons dont work, i can try and add a few diffrent ones.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

So am I in?


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sure you will Ramo!  Can't wait to start this RP! XD


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

@Angel Encarmine

I assume you mean me... And I see no reason why we would not know each other. Chapters are small, and apothecaries get around, especially during major battles like Armageddon and those on Baal. Our level of familiarity, I feel, should be around friendly acquaintance. Perhaps we shall get to know one another better on our trip out to our new Deathwatch assignment.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the RP XD. Should be fun! We just need more Marines!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd like to have a go but I don't really know what Deathwatch is all about and I don't have the book, can anyone help a noob?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

in a nutshell it's a gathering of space marines from varous chapters given a task by an inquisitor to generaly go out and slaughter the xenos. well that's it in a nutshell, there's more to it than that though.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't have the book either, but from what the Guard has said he'll be helping us all out . But for the most part for a character just create one from a Chapter your familiar with like I did XD.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sort of wouldn't work for a Grey Knight to be seconded to Deathwatch would it? The only other chapter I know are the Salamanders and we already have one of them.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

There can be more than one of them Mag . We have two Lantern Marines, two Blood Angels, one Salamander, and one Crimson Fist Marine. So I'm sure one more Salamander would be fine .


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah and we've got to lantern marines too, dont stop people from using em. also have two blood angels. if we got any blood ravens i'd giggle a bit, blasted magpies would probabaly clean out deathwatch's armory just to bring it back ot their chapter and go "HEY GUYS! look what i found!"

i know why the blood ravens fergot their chapter master too. it was because they went OOH SHINY one day and started looting other chapter's artifacts like the orks loot the guards tanks.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Mind what you say about Magpies Brother


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> yeah and we've got to lantern marines too, dont stop people from using em. also have two blood angels. if we got any blood ravens i'd giggle a bit, blasted magpies would probabaly clean out deathwatch's armory just to bring it back ot their chapter and go "HEY GUYS! look what i found!"
> 
> i know why the blood ravens fergot their chapter master too. it was because they went OOH SHINY one day and started looting other chapter's artifacts like the orks loot the guards tanks.


Lmfao!

:good:


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

I am interested in joining those roleplay although I have some questions. I have no experience with using the Deathwatch rules myself. I know you said you would help, but id this too great of a hindrance?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

i've just bought the DW core rule book, do you want us to list all the stats and stuff?


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Actually he already listed each characters stats. Its in the second post below the intro. Has each approved character, their wargear, and their stats.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok now I am completely confused.

We are only having the four pre-generated characters? I thought we were supposed to do our own.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

we are. we make our own character, they're ours to play. the stats are daunting at first but you get used to them. and they arent so much premade as examples.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

OK so the answer to my question is ... YES ?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yes we are supposed to do our own. he just applies the stats for us as well the equipment.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Here we go I hope this is right:

Name: Mos Australus (Man of the South in his native tongue, Strine)

Chapter: Dark Angels

Speciality: Devastator

Stats: WS:50 BS:47 S:50(70)12 T:34 (6) AG:49 INT:48 PER:41 WP:40 FEL:46
Wounds:21 Fate:3
Move 5/10/15/30

Immovable Warrior. 

ADVANCES
Exotic Weapon Training: Astartes Sniper Rifle.
Interrogation

WARGEAR:
Astartes Heavy Bolter
Astartes Backpack Ammo Supply
Astartes Bolt Pistol
Astartes Combat Knife
Astartes Frag Grenade (3)
Astartes Krak Grenade (3)
Mk8 "Errant" Armour
Robe of Secrets
Repair Cement


Age: 87

Appearance: Average height, wiry and strong. A shock of red hair atop a face that, were it not overshadowed by empty Gray/Green eyes, would be described as bright with a winning smile. 

Personality:

Like many Dark Angels there is much to be revealed behind the facade of Mos Australus. Though his outward demeanor is generally affable, it only goes so far and certain questions or attempts at familiarity are soon shut down with a withering glance or simple dismissal. 

Mos is highly skilled in all forms of combat be it the brutal application of area firepower with a Heavy Bolter or Plasma Gun or the Surgical Precision of a Sniper Rifle bullet. Despite his slight frame he possesses great strength and he is nimble and precise with a quick wit and analytical mind. 

His slight frame however does limit is abilities to take punishment as well as his comrades and his somewhat introverted nature and his internal daemons do place a great deal of pressure on his motivations which can at times limit his resilience under pressure.
Mos's internal focus can at times limit his awareness of his surrounds and he can be slow to see the implications of surrounding events that do not affect him directly.

Of one thing however you can be certain. Mos is totally dedicated to the team, despite what he may think of the mission or the plan, once set in motion and given a task he is unshakable in his support of his fellow marines to the fullest extent that his abilities will allow.

Background: 

Little is revealed by the Dark Angels on the combat record of Mos. Though young by comparison to many, Mos has been put forward as a candidate for the Deathwatch on the basis of his exploits in action against "A Chaos Legion", in a combat referred to as The Unspoken Battle. No further details of the action have been released by the Dark Angels Chapter command. 

Mos takes his post with the Deathwatch with anticipation of engaging in "pure" battles against the alien foe, free from the horrors he encountered when fighting the legions of chaos. While his faith is as pious as any other, Mos' suffers badly from the predations of the denizens of the warp and still carries the mental scars of the battles previously fought against them. These mental scars continue to weigh heavily on Mos and he seeks to redeem his self perceived failures to resist the dark forces. Often this manifests itself as a cold and thorough intolerance for the enemy. Mos does not take prisoners nor show mercy to the enemies of the Emperor, ironic given his Specialist Interrogation training.

None in the Dark Angels see Mos' vulnerabilities to the warp as a failure, which may give some pointer as to the horrors he endured and overcame in the Unspoken Battle.

Eschewing command Mos seeks to hone himself to as perfect an instrument of the Emperor's will as he can become. His motivations extend from wishing to be as valued an addition to a team without necessarily being an integral component of that team. He seeks to heal and prove himself to himself before concerning himself with others.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Magpie Oz we don't choose our stats.

Plus your character is overpowered. He has higher weapon skill than the assault marines and even the chaplain and he is a devastator. 

21 wounds? Now I don't have the DW rule book but this seems a might overpowered and also pointless in an rp considering characters only die if the GM kills them off or the players choose to.

Your character has a higher stat level altogether than any of the other characters, and I mean any and he is one of, if not the, youngest of them.

I mean come on dude.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

*Adivarius Navi: Character Sheet*

Apologies for the double post.


Name: Adivarius Navi

Age: 247

Chapter: Raven Guard

Speciality: Assault Marine

Appearance: Adivarius is much slighter than his brothers, having been described as almost wraith like by his brothers. His hair is long and black, his skin white as a corpse and his eyes similar in appearance to hard, black ebony. His eyes almost seem to absorb light rather than reflect it. His face is scarred by 2 long cuts on one cheek that stretch all the way to his jaw line. His tread is whisper quiet, so that not even the most alert of his battle brothers could detect him without him wanting them to. His armour is of the Mk 6 ‘Corvus’ pattern with oversized gauntlets into which his Lightning Claws are normally built, however they have been replaced with Mk 8 ‘Errant’ pattern gauntlets upon his selection by the Deathwatch

Personality: Adivarius epitomises the tactics for which his chapter is famed. He rarely allows others to know of his presence, preferring to blend in with the scenery until it is the time to act. Though not the silent type he shuns company, preferring to be alone rather than among brothers. He often spends many hours in solace to escape from the horrors he has seen. Yet they always wait for the time when he descends from the mountain peaks and when they can plague his sleep yet again. Because of this he has taken to ensuring that his sleep is without dreams yet even then there is no escaping for they flash into his mind when he is awake as well as asleep. They leave him only when he washes them away in the blood of the foe. Yet after the battle when the blood covers his blades he remembers. He seeks to atone for what he has done and only once he has done so will the nightmares leave him…

Background:

Download commencing​
Adivarius hails from Deliverance itself. From an early age he seemed almost destined to be a warrior of the astartes. He was faster, stronger and smarter than most his age and more than willing to meet his foes in combat. Although of course this took on a whole new meaning when he became an astartes. His family was average at best and of no note. He had no friends for he was far too absorbed in training to pay any attention to others.

Being the Raven Guard’s chapter planet there were regular recruitment drives and there were often displays of strength, agility and general prowess from the hopefuls who attempted to join the Space Marines. However as Adivarius stepped into the preparation area there was a shout and he turned to see a youth of about his age slouching against one wall with a gang of cronies around him. As Adivarius looked at the youth his heart sank. He knew him and knew the exact reason for which hate filled eyes now gazed at him.

The youth was called Victor and had long hated Adivarius for shaming him many years back.

The group charged. Adivarius froze for a millisecond before darting forward and tossing one of the charging men over his shoulder to slam head first into the floor. He ducked a punch and lashed out with a blow of his own, his fist sinking into his opponent’s stomach and knocking him to the floor where Adivarius stamped on the youth’s face.

Another minute and the last 3 cronies were on the ground. Adivarius stood panting in their midst and then Victor charged, body slamming Adivarius to the ground before crawling up to his head and slamming blow after blow downwards. Adivarius’ foot hooked round his ankles and yanked them off the floor and Victor fell flat on his face.

Adivarius slammed a punch into his throat and the youth choked to death though his killer did not stay to watch him die but merely gazed at the marine who now glared at him. Adivarius was taken away to be trained to be an astartes. His body accepted the implants though his time as a scout was uneventful.

He passed his time as a devastator swiftly but his progression in skills stopped when he reached the assault squads. It was almost as if he was born to wield a Chainsword. Once he became the wielder of a twin pair of lightning claws he truly came into his element.

Then came

Warning: Data corruption

Bypass?

Bypass order confirmed​

Needless to say he has been scarred ever since.

He was chosen for the Death Watch by his captain due to his superior skill and also in order to ease the pain and anger at what had happened.

Your Homeworld and you: Adivarius has not been to Deliverance for decades but he remembers his time there with a faint fondness. Although despite this he does not speak of it unless asked, and even then he is reluctant.

Deathwatch Selection: Adivarius was chosen for the Deathwatch because of his astonishing skill when compared with other astartes as well as his hard won expertise. He was also chosen due to the request of a member of the Inquisition he served with and who had been impressed by his dedication to humanity and his determination to slaughter all who stand in his way. Surprisingly he also requested to be transferred in order to fulfil his debt and atone for his sins..

The Deathwatch and you: Adivarius views the Deathwatch as a place to atone for his sins and repay his debt as well as an opportunity to carry the Emperor’s light into the darkest places in the furthest reaches of the galaxy. He also wishes to learn more of the other chapters of the Imperium for despite his 2 centuries of service he knows little about his fellow space marine chapters.

Desires of an astartes: Unlike some of his brothers Adivarius seeks little beyond veteran status, although he probably possesses the ability to rise to a captaincy of his own. If chosen as captain by his brothers he would not refuse the honour but that does not mean he wishes for it.

Why do you hate: Adivarius hates anything that isn’t an imperial citizen or warrior. However he respects his foes in that he never feels overconfident when fighting them for he knows all too well how overconfidence can lead to the deaths of soldiers. However he reserves a special hatred for one race in particular. The forces of Chaos, those who turned their back on the Emperor are, in Adivarius’ eyes, less than even vermin.



I know that I haven’t mentioned what gave him the nightmares in the background. They will be added in at a later date because I want what actually happened to give him the nightmares to be revealed slowly through dreams and ‘visions’ throughout the rp rather than telling everyone right off, just to add to the mistrust and dissent between the Deathwatch marines. Blackguard if you don’t like the idea I will change it.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Magpie_oz, our GM blackguard have told us how he wants our character sheet to look like, in the bottom half of the first post. Just follow his instructions and you will do fine.
You have done most of it allready, there is a few missing spots. And a few things I guess Blackguard will ask you to delete.

Its Blackguard that choose/rolls our stats which he has but in one of the following posts, and equipment.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Santaire said:


> Magpie Oz we don't choose our stats.
> 
> Plus your character is overpowered. He has higher weapon skill than the assault marines and even the chaplain and he is a devastator.
> 
> ...


It is as per the character generation procedure of the core rule book

But you know, whatever, if that's your response to a stated noob then I'll leave you guys to it.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

You made a mistake, no harm has really been done has it? You don't need to quit the rp over one players reaction to it.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry it's not a rage quit or hissy fit or anything but the two responses show that I don't really know enough about how you guys work all this stuff, I just went off the rule book

I don't want to mess up your game that's all.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Well there is only one way to learn, play a forum based RP. I tried to make my post helpful, to point out what you had missed. I apparently failed. We have all been new to this one time or another.

I am not even sure how if ever our stats will be used, or how precisely we are going to get new gear.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Like I said I have followed the rule book which is pretty much exactly what the GM laid down on the front page. To be able to write a legend I have to generate the stats don't I ? Pointless saying how good a shot I am if I roll crap BS stats.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If I sounded like an arse then sorry.

Other than the stats I'd say your character is good for a stated noob, having seen some others which are absolutely terrible


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

No it's not about sound like an arse it's about me trying to work out wtf it is I am supposed to do, if not by the rule book then you guys would need to be telling me what to do all the time which won't be fun for anyone, me included.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

In the end we don't really matter during the rp. You take your orders from Blackguard/the squad leader and not us. Unless of course one of us is the squad leader.

In the recruitment thread we can only give advice and say what you don't/shouldn't have in your profile. Only Blackguard can actually accept it.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

So... When does everything start? XD


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I was wondering that too


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Whenever Blackguard returns to run it.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I am here, I have always been here. I had to bury my great grandmother and a good dog within two days of each other. I'm back, nobody panic, we'll be starting up very soon once I get caught up on messages and stuff.

I had no time to leave a message, I had to pack and haul ass. Excuse the delay.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Here we go I hope this is right:
> 
> Name: Mos Australus (Man of the South in his native tongue, Strine)
> 
> ...


 
Let me establish a few things to help you along with this brother, as I know you're new to this roleplay. Deathwatch: Well of Night RP, this one, is based very loosely off the core rulebook. So loosely that we do not need to use it for proceed with the roleplay. The skills and talents listed in the book loosely apply here, they take only a nominal part in the roleplay. For example, Forbidden Lore (Horus Heresy), is a plausible choice to make in the Deathwatch Rulebook (may not be specifically listed, but its plausible), the characters in this roleplay do not seek out this knowlege nor do they spend XP to increase their stats.

To gain Forbidden Lore (Horus Heresy), they would have to be placed in a situtation by me or by their choices that allows them to learn it. If I feel that they've earned it or by certain heroic actions been awarded it by NPCs, I will place it on their profile. This allows them to summon forth that knowledge later in the RP when they feel it might help.

Although lets not dwell too deeply -- as stated in the opening post. This roleplay is entirely about character development and progression. Stats, talents, skills, powers, ect, ect, is jsut extra fluff that I will throw in ever so often just to spice things up. Do not worry about them, just roleplay and have fun and if the oppurtunity arises where they have relevance than I will walkly you very carefully through it as to not confuse anybody.

Just do me a favor and go ahead and redo the application, following the template in the OP, just so that we're all on the same page. Your application IS accepted currently, with some things removed (such as talents and such). Trust me on this, its all apart of the plan.

If you have anymore questions, please PM them to me, so we can communicate more clearly one-on-one. 

Thank you brother.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Apologies for the double post.
> 
> 
> Name: Adivarius Navi
> ...


Application accepted Santaire. Do me a favor and please PM me his past so that I know. The Inqusition and the Deathwatch do not accept secrets, even from Astartes Chapters, they will know of his past.

I will keep this information in reservation, as per your request, but do need to know it incase it plays an active part in events within the RP.

Thanks.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Lord Ramo said:


> Name: Sergeant Iker Coates
> 
> Chapter: Crimson Fists
> 
> ...


 
Application accepted Lord Ramo. Welcome to the Deathwatch ...


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

We currently have enough people to start the roleplay. Please take note that I am STILL ACCEPTING APPLICATIONS, so if you wish to join do not be dissuaded because we've already started. 

Thank you. The opening post will be up very soon (today).


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The Action Page is up and ready for your review and such.

All of you are considered apart of this, even those of you who's applications are still under review (I am absolutely certain we can overcome any issues we have, all of you are pretty good people). 

The next update is scheduled for Friday 13th, 2012 (4-13-2012). Creepy aint it? :laugh:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

uhh blackguard, you never got back to me on my profile XP i made the changes you requested but never got any feedback on it to let me know if the changes were correct or if there was a specific area you wanted me to go with it.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

DasOmen, your application is acceptable. So long as the lanterns are understood to be simply harmless and provide no further combat assistance. In time, the Deathwatch will likely reward your hard work with a useable version of the Lanterns.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

thats fine. given it IS how one tells lantern marines apart from one another such as tactical, devistator, ect. the character wont be happy that his actual lanterns were removed but he would accacpt the replacements after things were explained to him.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I shall post a profile tomorrow morning


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Will any of us be equipped with an Auspex to track down the Magos. And other less nice things.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm.. I think we should be considering at least one or two SM in the Deathwatch would have one equipped to spot any hidden Xeno's much like the Eldar.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Come on guys lets get some posts up :biggrin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

post is up. figured i'd play out the chapter flaw a bit.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright I guess its my turn to make my post then XD.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

If I am not mistaken, all Space Marines have an auspex built into their power armor systems. 

You may or may not have a signal on him. Life for the Deathwatch is chaotic (...not that kind).


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry guys wont be able to post till sunday.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i will be trying to write up some of the lanterns songs for use later. mind you i'm no singer or artist so the quality of them is possibly quite poor. if any of you guys wanna have a hand at it please feel free.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't believe I have seen anything anywhere that says Marines have inbuilt Auspex. But might be that Deathwatch marines have better equipment, and therefore all have it. My reference is linked more to my space marine models and army codex, where it is something sergeants have (Some bulky piece of electronics they have in there hands) or can get. And therefore also something you can loose in battle.

I know it wouldn't be precise or reliable, there is many different ways that a auspex reading can be altered or jammed. Psychic abilities and manifestations, can jam, distort or give false readings. Electronic warfare can do the same. Probably marchinery and certain planetary surroundings that can hamper and distort signals too. And it can probably also be too cold or too warm for them.

Ill post in a day or two.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I was wondering if it'd be too late to join still. If not I can get an application in tomorrow (Saturday). It's pretty late here to post an application with any detail. Although, does it have to be a character from the pre made list or can it be one of our own design (as I have a core rulebook). Thanks.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't comment on room, and im not sure what you mean about premade list.

If it is chapters you mean you can make one from your own chapter.
When it comes to making character, you just follow the sheet that have been outlined in the first post.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

By list do you mean the characters on the first page. Those are just summaries of our characters.

Edit: I will be gone a week and may not have internet


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

So, I couldn't sleep and came up with my character if you're still accepting. If not, then it's alright. 

*Name:* Metraen 
*Chapter:* Blood Angels 
*Speciality:* Librarian (Lexicanium, Codicier if allowed)

*Age:* 356 years old

*Apperance:* Metraen stands at 2.5 meters (or a little over 8 feet) and as such is a little taller than the average marine. This difference in height reflects in his build as well as although he has the transhuman strength of all space marines, his build is a bit lither. Matraen’s face appears gaunt, his cheeks slightly sunken. Even as a youth he appeared this way, though his transformation into a transhuman has given him a more noble appearance. His eyes are an icy blue, giving an unnerving feeling when he looks at somebody, though this seems to be the case with all psykers. His hair is shoulder length, straight and pitch black. Despite his age, Metraen only carries scars on his body where shot and sword had found its way through his defenses, his face remaining flawless. 

*Personality:* Though reserved, Matraen will speak freely when given the opportunity especially with those of his own chapter. His speech carries the wisdom of his years, and the thoughtfulness of his position as a Lexicanium. While not the most jovial type, he will let a sly smirk slip every now and again at a particularly good joke. While fearless in battle, unwavering before his friends and foes alike, deep down Metraen carries the fear that is shared among his chapter. He has seen plenty of brothers fall to the Black Rage, losing their sanity as they relive days of old. While Matraen has been spared so far, he realizes that none of his chapter are immune from the touch of the Black Rage and therefore is humbled by this knowledge, treating each day as it might be his last living in the present. 

*Background:* Matraen grew up in one of the local tribes on his homeworld of Baal. As a youth he learned lessons from his elders quickly. After all, if one wanted to survive on such a harsh world, one needed to learn to adapt. He would fend off roaming bands of cannibals and rad-beasts, building strength and combat skills for it was always his dream to make it to Angel’s Fall. When the time finally came, Matraen made his way to the Place of Challenge, overcoming both obstacles and competition to reach his destination.

Once there, he was pitted against other aspirants in the gladiatorial ring. The first few rounds of combat had gone well, his combat skills he had been developing as a youth coming in handy. Come his final opponent, Matraen thought himself beat. His opponent bringing his sword to bear to end his life, Matraen found himself drawing upon a strength he had not known before. Without much control over this strength, it burst forth from him in the form of searing flames, engulfing his opponent. Had this happened anywhere else, Matraen might have been singled out and executed on the spot, but under the watchful eyes of the Blood Angel space marines, it meant he was meant for something more. 

Once transformed, Matraen made his way through the ranks of the marines, spending his time as a scout, devastator, assault and tactical marine. All the while he honed his skills as a psyker, perfecting the use of a few techniques, but still having much to learn. Even still, his skills and abilities proved priceless on countless battlefields, mainly for their offensive purposes. Devastating psychic flames would cause terror amongst most foes as their skin melted away. To this day, Matraen continues to serve faithfully where he is needed, offering his advice, his skills and abilities whenever he can. A couple scenarios that stand out in his mind are a duel with a necron lord that resulted in the salvation of a mining world and a confrontation with a Hive Tyrant. 

The Hive Tyrant had certainly given Matraen a token to remember it by, leaving a scar across his fused ribs where a bone sabre had caused a near fatal wound had it not been for the attentions of an apothecary. On that occasion, as he was bent to his knees bleeding before the Hive Tyrant, he had gotten a rare glimpse into the Hive Mind of the tyranids, gleaming precious information. The feel of the Xenos psyche left a horrid taste in his mouth, yet he knew the information he had gleamed would be priceless in battles to come. As his salvation came in the form of a devastator squad mowing down the Hive Tyrant in a flood of searing lascannon shots, Matraen vowed to rid the galaxy of the tyranid threat. 
Your Homeworld and you?: Most of this part is found in the background. 

*Deathwatch Selection? *After Matraen’s run in with the Hive Tyrant, he was observed to be sure the xenos had not tainted him. As time passed, it became quite evident that the opposite was true. When Matraen fought the tyanids, the influence of the Hive Mind seemed weaker than on those battlefields where he was not present. While the link was never completely severed without killing the node for the Hive Mind, it was noted that many of the lesser tyranids, those of the gaunt variety particularly, had difficulty coordinating their attacks. As Matraen was still learning the ways of the psyker, his commanders saw fit that he should specialize and take advantage of this unique ability. The Ordo Xenos seemed to agree with the notion and so Matraen was selected for duty in the Deathwatch. 

*The Deathwatch and You? *With his selection into the Deathwatch, Matraen certainly feels honored. He was to not only represent his chapter but also other Librarians. As a whole, he knew that many did not trust Librarians and the fact that one would be selected to the Deathwatch was to seal the fact that they were an invaluable asset. With the Ordo Xenos at his back, Matraen hoped to fast track his development, especially his abilities to deal with the tyranids as he had more than enough rage and hate to unleash upon them. 

*Desires of an Astartes? *Matraen desires to advance to the role of Chief Librarian, rivaling the likes of Mephiston. Being in the Deathwatch, Matraen sees this as his best opportunity to achieve this. Although his aspirations may be grand, Matraen was also taught patience and restraint, something not exhibited very often by his fellow Blood Angels. Such patience and restraint, he figures, will allow him to get the most out of any opportunity that would present itself. 

*Why do you Hate? *While Matraen hates the traitor marines as much as any other brother loyal to the Emperor, Matraen seethes with hatred for the tyranids. The fact that he was almost felled by the Hive Tyrant and the Hive Mind reached into his mind and soul fills him with disgust and hatred for the Xenos. While many of his brothers look at the tyranids as ravaging bugs, Matraen realizes that there’s a higher intelligence behind them, one completely inhuman, one that needs to be erased from the galaxy. To this day, the scar across his chest will ache from time to time when in battle with the tyranids, constantly acting as a reminder of that fateful day. 

*Armor: *Mark VII power armor, no psychic hood (if Lexicanium)

*Weapons:* Force Staff and bolt pistol. 
*Psychic Abilities:* Reading, Avenger, Smite

Stats
Weapon Skill: 37
Ballistic Skill: 44
Strength:40
Toughness: 38
Agility: 42
Intelligence: 46
Perception: 39
Willpower: 38
Fellowship: 43

(if not using stats then never mind those numbers)


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Santaire said:


> By list do you mean the characters on the first page. Those are just summaries of our characters.
> 
> Edit: I will be gone a week and may not have internet


Yeah, the ones in the second post from the OP that have the names and premade stats.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Caius Martius

Chapter: _Classified by Inquisitorial Edict_

Speciality: Tactical Marine

Age: 113

Appearance: Caius is slightly above average height for a Space Marine, but lean with it, composed of wiry whipcord muscle that makes him deceptively strong. His features are squat and brutal, but as yet unscarred, with harsh cold eyes forever haunted with a guilt long forgotten to the Imperium. His scalp is completely shaved, despite his century of experience there are no honour studs in his forehead, his only other marking being a badge of shame tattoed at the back of his head and neck. He never removes his armour in company, performing his routine calisthenics in private and attending all occasions in armour, never wearing casual or formal robes robes as most other marines do on occasion. He will remove his helmet however, but usually keeps it by his side, always ready for action. His armour is identical to that of a standard Deathwatch Marine, with the exception of his right shoulder pauldron which bears no Chapter heraldry, remaining a plain, undecorated black.

Personality: Caius would not, in gentler times be regarded as stable. He is not a proud man, having dedicated his life to the Emperor to an extent not found outside the Brotherhood of Chaplains. He has a small, obsessively maintained reliquary in his quarters containing various holy texts and is often found in the ships chapel, head bowed in prayer. Beyond that he does his best to get on with others, but is prone to violent mood swings which can leave him in bouts of depressive guilt or vehement fury.

In combat he is a brutal fighter, efficient, if not elegant, with a preference for closing with the enemy in order to ensure the efficacy of their fate. He becomes somewhat more stable in combat, unaffected by his rages, however, he fights mostly on instinct, his body flowing faster than a mind could keep up, he will often make rash decisions on the spur of the moment, more often than not they have paid off, but that is no guarantee for the future.

Background: _Classified by Inquisitorial Edict_

Homeworld: _Classified by Inquisitorial Edict_

Deathwatch Selection: A lone Space Marine arrived at a Watch fortress, as is customary he was taken to see the Watch Commander. What passed between them in that room is known by only those two and a select few others.

The Deathwatch and you: To Caius, the Deathwatch is all he has, his last chance to serve the Emperor is with the Deathwatch. It is his chapter now, and will no doubt remain so till the day of his death, or, as he so greatly fears, his corruption.

Desires: Caius wishes to fulfill his duties to the best of his abilities, to serve the Emperor in all ways as an exemplar of mental and physical purity, to prove his purity and faith to all, most of all himself. He trains religiously to fulfill this aim. He fears failure in this, doubting himself in a way no Marine should, terrified of the chance of his own corruption.

Why do you hate: Why does anyone hate? Fear. He despises corruption in all it's forms, seeing it as a sign of weakness and a heresy towards the Emperor, his greatest fear is of his own corruption, would he know? Would he admit it?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I will be reviewing applications tomorrow morning. 

Jackinator's is pre-emptively approved, we discussed his over PM, and his mysterious background and heritage have been approved for story-purposes. He will be a Black Shield, rare I admit, but it will add some flavor to the Kill-Team.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

am i the only one who finds it amusing that my character seems to be missing from the approved list? well that and a few others. i'm not bitching or anything i actualy find it amusing. like he's trying to figure out "hmmm archtype, smartass or leroyjinkens? oh i know! redshirt"


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Black Shield ???


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry DasOmen, I will revise that immediately.

@ Anilar - Yes, do some reading up on Black Shields they're extremely rare but are known in the Deathwatch. 

Also, turn update is extended until Sunday April 15th, 2012. Anilar, the Kill-Team leader has yet to post, and his reply is very critical.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Turn update extended to 4-18-2012, a final time. If those who have not posted yet do not post by then, they will be dissolved.

Alactus is now the Kill-Team leader. PM incoming Angel Encarmine.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

My post is in the workings presently, and should be up sometime this evening.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Post deadline is today -- written update will be completed/posted on Friday at the latest.

I apologise to everyone that the first update was delayed, I wanted to make sure anyone who had signed up, and still retained interest, was given a chance to post. Thanks for your paitence.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

BlackGuard said:


> Sorry DasOmen, I will revise that immediately.


still debating on leroyjenkins or redshirt i take it?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol, sorry about that man, every time I sit down to do it something comes up. When I post the update, you'll be added.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

no worries man i'm just giving you crap about it. iron sky got me on a james bond music benge, havent even noticed enough to care... though i do question, redshirt or leroyjinkens... hmm choices choices.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Very sorry had a very dead PC. 

Will look into what I missed, and what I can do to make up for it.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

whats up with the update?


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Again very sorry for the massive delay on my part. But have posted now. I might have opened up for some follow up interaction, that can be fitted in before blackguard come with his update.

I have assumed that our dark angel devastator and blood angel librarian are not playing, since they have not written anything yet, and not included in my throwing orders around, will edit accordingly if im proven wrong.

And ask away if there is something you don't quite understand in my rant of orders.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Due to Angel Encarmine's PM to me, I have decided to accept Anilar's late posting. The dead PC is unfortunate but understandable brother, no worries.

Update will happen today once I get home from work -- look it for around 1900-2100 CST (Central US). Feel free to continue to roleplay snips between yourselves if you feel like it, though at 1600 CST please halt all posting until I get the update up.

Thanks.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

DasOmen I have seen your response, I will wait to respond untill others maybe have given there input. So I can give a collected response, and not clutter the thread with 3-4 line threads.. Might even wait with my response untill after Blackguard have put up his update.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Anilar said:


> Again very sorry for the massive delay on my part. But have posted now. I might have opened up for some follow up interaction, that can be fitted in before blackguard come with his update.
> 
> I have assumed that our dark angel devastator and blood angel librarian are not playing, since they have not written anything yet, and not included in my throwing orders around, will edit accordingly if im proven wrong.
> 
> And ask away if there is something you don't quite understand in my rant of orders.


I would have posted long ago, but never got approval for my character. I assumed I was out.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The update is completed. Any questions, feel free to PM me. The next update will be done on 4-27-2012 -- please have at least one post up by then.

Now, with that out of the way let me touch on a few things. 

First, the armory is open to you now but you are limited to 75 Requisition points, that does not include your standard gear (that which is already listed under your name). You are free to discuss, out of the rp, if you'd like to pool your requisition togehter to get one of you a good weapon (assuming you have the reputation) or you can choose to simply ignore it and go with what you've got. Requistion does not carry over from mission to mission or scenario to scenario -- if you do not use it when you can, you loose it.

Secondly, I know it may seem a bit quirky to immediately throw you into a confusing and awkward situtation but understand its meant to help you all get to understand the opening scenario and how some of the mechanics of this RP will work. Play along with me on this and ask questions whenever you need. 

Lastly, I understand that this is starting out slow right now, mainly so that you can all get a feel for the RP and how some things will work -- but keep up the good quality posts I've seen so far and it will get very excited very soon.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

So i'm guessing we cant grab any of the respected gear or anything like that right?


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I have the same question XD. Or does having a Marine respected in their chapter count for something, or their duty/position they hold like how Ciel is now the Sergeant of the Kill-Team? (Mostly likely not but doesn't hurt to ask XD).


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

If following the core rulebook, I would assume we start as initiates and can't take anything besides stuff that doesn't require reputation. Though, I wouldn't mind starting at respected level either.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Added my post. It's more related to the first turn and I would have included some for the second turn as well, but it seemed like a good point to start given everyone else is still pretty much on their intro as well.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone have any qualms with me grabbing a flamer? dont have enough for a pele pattern anything yet T_T

speaking of, oh distinguished DM of ours, got something for you








the gun he's holding is a pele pattern bolter. same function as a regular bolter just spiffy is all, well that and the flame lobber.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice Picture DasOmen, and im sure a flamer will be handy. Just remember to pick up a pistol too for back up.

Im guessing we follow normal WH40k weaponrules, so vi can only carry one two-handed shooting weapon, so we don't all stack up on bolters, flamers and meltaweapons. Can us tactical bolter dudes take bolt pistols and chainswords with us, or will they replace the bolter.

And how many grenades can we carry, im pretty sure we are not allowed to buy 75 grenades each.

And bloodangelzenos, I believe your armour should be all black, with one pauldron displaying your chapter affiliation. At least that how we other deathwatch marines look, don't know if its different for psykers.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Good questions all. You start at Initaite level for this roleplay with your renown/respect increasing slowly. This does heavily restrict your choices right now, but alas it will mean you will learn more respect for other weapons once you've fought tooth and nail to get them.

Yes there is maximum amount you can carry, but I am flexible on this and won't be going so far as to incorporate weight rules at this time. Suffice to say, have common sense. Your marine would obviously not be able to carry four bolters, a combat shotgun, 25x gernades and an assault cannon.

For a simple rule of thumb -- post your new equipment lists every time you requistion new gear -- and please include Req costs and add it up at the end ... it saves me the trouble of having to double check you. If I feel your load-out is too much I will say something. Just use common sense for now and don't try to "stretch" it per say, say within safe limits.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, so blackguard, are there any qualms with a assault marine taking a flamer? was debating flamer or combat shotgun. yes i know it's odd for an assault marine to take such items, (actually loaded them up with these in dawn of war 2 and found them to be surprisingly effective, shotgun thanks to mod) but i thaught i would ask anyway if the DM or if any of the squad had any qualms with it. if there is two chapters who have fun with fire in our group, it's the salamanders and the lanterns. one chapter burns because burning is what they do, the others are just a tad bit confused and appear to like candles, not that anyone has decided to tell them that orks dont make good candles... yet.

if our salamander brother wishes for the flamer no worries there. i'll snag a shotgun and possibly a few incendary grenades. (2). i dont want to use all of our points mind you, hence why i'm asking. we have 75 to work with (i gave my players 50 so we should count ourselves lucky to have a nice DM... everyone say thank you to the nice DM... SAY IT!) 

but just to clarafie. are we pulling what i do to my players and giving 75 (i give em 50) points to split amongst themselves, or is it 75 individual. i have seen games run like that.

SO in any case... here's my hopefull load outs!

Astartes Flamer - 10 Requisition 
Astartes Bolt Pistol - 5 Requisition
Astartes Chainsword - 5 Requisition 
Astartes Krak grenade 3 requisition
Astartes Frag grenade 3 requisition
Astartes Incendiary Grenade 3 (45 requisition)
TOTAL 71

Squad pool availability +4 

OR if our esteamed battle brother from our other chapter wishes to be the only one to carry a flamer, and he'd rather not have a marine out and about going

"burn babby burn
Burning Inferno!
burn babby burn
burn that motha down"
ect and contenue repeat

Astartes Bolter (Godwyn Pattern) - 5 Requisition
Astartes Shogun - 5 Requisition
Astartes Bolt Pistol - 5 Requisition
Astartes Chainsword - 5 Requisition 
Astartes Krak grenade 3 requisition
Astartes Frag grenade 3 requisition
Astartes Incendiary Grenade 3 (45 requisition)
TOTAL 71
Squad pool Availability +4


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Slightly confused, can see Angel Encarmine has bought a bolter and bolt pistol. Under the name of his character on the first page, these two weapons are allready listed, and I understood your earlier post Blackguard that those weapons had allready been given, and therefore not something we need to spend requisition on.

Or has Angel Encarmine just bought extra weapons so he spares to spend. ???


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry misunderstood that, removing those two i will bring along

Chainsword: 5 points
Incendiary x3: 45 points
Blind x2: 20

Squad pool: 5 points


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

mano stands there with a extra jump pack... his chapalin shaking his head
"but it's pretty..."
"no mano"
"but death!"
"no mano"
"but destruction!"
"no mano"
"but the emperor!"
"no m...Mano where in his holy name are you going to put another jump pack?"
"on my fist!"
"oh for the love of our progenitor. NO!" 
"no rocket punch?"
"no mano... no rocket punch..."
"so no extra bolt pistol?"
"... why do you need two?"
"seemed like a good idea at the time"
"that's what a guardsmen says right after a commissar asked him why he retreated.... facing gretchen..."
"so... no twin chainswords?"
"an evicorator i could understand... but where are you going to put two chains swords and two bolt pistols..."
"to be honest i hadn't thaught that through"
"so... what have you thaught through?"
"this!" mano holds up the flamer proudly 
"... mano... i'm saying this now. the primarch of the ultra marines is turning in his stasis tank..."
"but it's a flamer... it has it's uses.... "
"yes... yes it does. orks do indeed make very good candles."

meanwhile a blood angel and a crimson fist look on watching... "you think we should tell them orks arent actualy candles?"

also meanwhile, the salamander is going "indeed they do make good candles..." 

all this while the ultra marines not even apart of the squad face palm


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What is a Nova grenade?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nova Grenade
Photo-visors and similar ocular protection are common
among the Deathwatch’s foes. This more powerful
version of a flash grenade was designed to overpower
standard input filtering. Each sphere contains a minute
amount of plasma suspended in carbon gas. When ignited,
the resulting fusion is similar to the effect of a collapsing
star, and the emitted light achieves an extreme absolute
magnitude. However, the ability to thwart auto-senses is a
double-edged sword for Battle-Brothers, and nova grenades
must be strategically utilised lest they blind their own forces.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

So let me just ask this to clear things up. We already have wargear as stated in the first post, and can use our requisition points for extra gear? Or do we have to use the requisition points to buy all our wargear?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

We have what's in our original character sheet and requisition is used now for other equipment.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Anilar said:


> And bloodangelzenos, I believe your armour should be all black, with one pauldron displaying your chapter affiliation. At least that how we other deathwatch marines look, don't know if its different for psykers.


Good point. Actually I think he should be in blue, showing he's a librarian. I can change it to black but I wasn't able to find anything in the deathwatch book really specifying anything.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Good point. Actually I think he should be in blue, showing he's a librarian. I can change it to black but I wasn't able to find anything in the deathwatch book really specifying anything.


The Deathwatch book doesn't specify anything because the rules for armour colour are the same across the specialisations.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Jackinator said:


> The Deathwatch book doesn't specify anything because the rules for armour colour are the same across the specialisations.


Edited to reflect the correct armor.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Posted but not posted my launch and landing yet. Just giving everyone a chance to give there input on strategies and force allocation and what ever else have there fancy.

Ciel will requistion:
2 Blind Grenades - 20
3 Frag Grenades - 3
2 Krak Grenades - 2
3 Incendiary Grenades - 45
1 Photon Flash Grenade - 5

Total 75.

I feel the squad is kinda naked without a heavy bolter toting devastator.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be posting later tonight, but plan on taking:
1 Astartes Blind Grenade - 10 
4 Astartes Incendiary Grenades-60
5 Astartes Krak Grenade-5

If you want to pool some points, I'll drop a grenade or two (not literally though :laugh.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure what we should pool up for.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmmm, good point. There really isn't anything at this point that would need pooling to get.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Save pooling for when we can get really good stuff like terminator armour. Nothing worth it at the moment.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Will post soon, just waiting for a pm.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Wargear requisition point count:
Astartes soundstrike-pattern missile launcher: 20
2 Frag Missiles: (2 or 10. Not sure on whether or not the frag missiles are meant to be as cheap as a frag grenade or more like the Krak missile)
2 Krak missiles 10

overall usage
40 if frags cost as much as krak missiles, leaving 35 to be pooled
32 If otherwise leaving 43 spare points.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

According to the rulebook, frag missiles are 5 requisition a piece. 

One thing I was curious about as I was reading the book is that there are no melta-bombs. These seem pretty standard and used widely in all the other space marine novels. It was a little surprising not seeing them in the armory section.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll make an update regarding melta-bombs, and probably set my own price for them.

Frag missiles cost 1 Req because of their ubiquitous nature. It incorporates technology we have today, and therefore in 40k is probably going to be very widespread. Of coarse, always remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

BlackGuard said:


> First, the armory is open to you now but you are limited to 75 Requisition points, that does not include your standard gear (that which is already listed under your name). You are free to discuss, out of the rp, if you'd like to pool your requisition togehter to get one of you a good weapon (assuming you have the reputation) or you can choose to simply ignore it and go with what you've got. *Requistion does not carry over from mission to mission or scenario to scenario -- if you do not use it when you can, you loose it*.


For those of you who are pooling requisition, I want to make perfectly clear the rules regarding it.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Meh I can't really take anything else anyway, think the missile launcher is powerful enough.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Im beginning to fear that we have left something very crucial for the mission behind in the armoury, with what Blackguard is writing. To me it seemed more like a huge amount of requistion we all got, since we have no reputation yet. So if nothing else I have this feeling Blackguard, that there is some stuff that you believe we should have bought as logical choices, that have come from playing the game before and something your playing group always buys. Something this player group doesn't see.

The only thing I might believe would have made some sense, would be for all the tacticals to buy a chainsword, and all the assault to buy bolters. So we all could fight at range and at close range with almost equal level. But that would seem a bit boring to me and the only difference between the classes would be that the assault marines are better equipped with there jumppacks.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, if he's going off of the guide in the book for allocating requisition amounts, it makes a bit of sense. We get 20 for each primary objective we have and 15 for secondary objectives that might come up. So maybe he just has something in store for us....orrrrr he's just being nice


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

2 Krak Grenades - 2
3 Frag Grenades - 3
Chainsword - 5
Astartes Bolter (Godwyn Pattern) - 5
Total= 15

Still have 55 points left to spare XD. I don't need very much considering the load out I already have which is standard issue. 

Current Wargear:
-Standard Issue Astartes Power Armor
-Crozius Arcanum (Power Mace) 
-Astartes Bolt Pistol
-5x Frag
-4x Krak Grenades 
-Astartes Combat Knife
-Astartes Bolter (Godwyn Pattern) 
-Astartes Chainsword

Squad Pool Points= +5 pool points

Total Points remaining= *50* (Had to make it even XD)


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

You will have to see if you've got the right gear and improvise if you don't. It makes the whole experiance more fun and will make you think harder the next time you step into the armoury.

Update has been extended to Wednesday 5-2-2012, to allow players any final or critical posts to be placed.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

William Siegfried you have 75 points to spend. And you don't keep unspent points for the next time we can requistion items. So I would suggest you load up on a bunch of various grenades.

Not sure if I should make a response post to BloodAngelZeros, but my idea of my overlapping run, is that we might move at a fast run, but we are not sprinting. The ones going ahead would use jumppacks or sprinting fast to get ahead. What im worried about is various tyranids moving underground, that might be moving up behind us and ambush us, with us not noticing. ??? Am I thinking completely wrong here when it comes to movement.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

lol I don't really want a whole bunch of frags though XD. Even to much of them can be an issue lol.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Anilar said:


> William Siegfried you have 75 points to spend. And you don't keep unspent points for the next time we can requistion items. So I would suggest you load up on a bunch of various grenades.
> 
> Not sure if I should make a response post to BloodAngelZeros, but my idea of my overlapping run, is that we might move at a fast run, but we are not sprinting. The ones going ahead would use jumppacks or sprinting fast to get ahead. What im worried about is various tyranids moving underground, that might be moving up behind us and ambush us, with us not noticing. ??? Am I thinking completely wrong here when it comes to movement.


Maybe I misunderstood what you meant. For example:
9->8->7->6->5->4->3->2->1
Mano is 1 at the head and Kael is 2 and then a shift occurs where:
9->8->7->6->5->4->3->1->2
Shift
9->8->7->6->5->4->1->2->3

or perhaps something like this:
6,5,4,3,2->1
Shift
9,8,76,5,4,3,1->2
Shift
9,8,7,6,5,4,1,2->3

Something like that seems like it would take up a lot of time as a marine is constantly playing catchup. I was proposing something like this, or some kind of variation:
9----------------3​ 8------------2​ 7--------4​ 5-----6​ 1​ 
1 is Mano is at 1, Kael and Adivarius are at 6 and 5. 3 and 9 can watch our backs but everybody moves forward at full speed.

Edit: Sorry, had some problems with the coding to get it to show right.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess I have not explained it well enough and im not sure how to understand your graphics. Just threw out some names, so names or numbers doesn't matter that much, as any of us could easily do several runs in a row if they feel like it.

The maneuver that im seeing in my head, it is the squad that catches up to those that have run ahead. So noone is ever left behind watching our six. Since that would leave us open to burrowed ambushers that wait for the squad to run over them and the jump up in the space between the marine(s) that are behind and the squad that have run ahead. And noone is watching that space for several seconds, while a squad was running ahead before it was time for a new one to take a position and looking back.

What im thinking is that we have a Marine running ahead a certain distance. He then take position looking backwards, keeping an eye out for trouble behind the main part of the squad. While the squad will be able to look towards and behind the marine that have run ahead. Now to keep this rolling, another marine runs a little while after the first marine have run off, and then he runs even further ahead than the first. Then he turns and look backwards. All the while a third marine has sprinted ahead, running even further ahead than the second marine, finding a spot looking backwards. Im guessing the first marine have been picked up by the squad at this time. That way the squad can keep a fast run pace, those that sprint/jump ahead will have a several seconds of rest when they reach the spot where they turn around, and waith for the squad to catch up.
It might be a stupid idea, and maybe we should just be running all in one tight group, not looking back.

It is not a maneuver I have tried in real military life, so its not something I know the exact timing off, but since the danish military doesn't fight tyranids and zerg, im sure there is no such maneuver.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Anilar said:


> It is not a maneuver I have tried in real military life, so its not something I know the exact timing off, but since the danish military doesn't fight tyranids and zerg, im sure there is no such maneuver.


Heh, well, I don't think anybody has any real military experience fighting tyranids and zerg and creating formations for such things. I was more or less proposing rather than having one going ahead and separating himself and watching the backs of the squad everybody moves in a spearhead formation forward at a fast sprint. If you're worried about an ambush from a burrower, then whoever's at the front looking back is more vulnerable as he's separated. 

Fact of the matter is that if we're gonna get ambushed from below, then none of us are going to see it until it's already got it's talons/teeth around a squad member and leaving one person out from the squad makes them like a sick gazelle to a lion, easy pickings. Though I also agree that we're more vulnerable to area of effect weapons, but I think there is less risk of that as we should be able to see any enemies that would be using them. The burrowing tyranids just have claws and teeth. Staying in a group formation allows us the greatest speed with the least exposure I feel. Though, this is my opinion and you're the squad leader so you can heed his advice or reject it. He will follow orders either way, just voicing his concerns.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the danish military may not fight the zerg, but they must always be prepared to fight the Chinese and the russians... who pretty much do the same thing.

if anyone finds this stereotypical, go read a damn history book ><


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> the danish military may not fight the zerg, but they must always be prepared to fight the Chinese and the russians... who pretty much do the same thing.
> 
> if anyone finds this stereotypical, go read a damn history book ><


IMPOSSIBRU!!! :crazy: on a side note, im done posting waiting for update


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Just thinking we are all fancy space marines with more than a century of experience. So I don't believe we would be doing something overly stupid, at least from a space marine point of view. So I believe we should use this forum freely to give advice, point out if something is bad/stupid/crazy and so on, so our RP post better reflects the experience our marines possess.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to admit BLZ has my vote. A bounding run is too spread out to work because what if something appears while the front marine is moving. He would be so far out that we mightn't have time to reach him before he's already dead. We'd have to bound in pairs and a three which is awkward. A wedge is easier and closer together so that everyone is covered


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I concur with what the others are saying, its probably best to move in that formation.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Are hand flamers 1 shot weapons?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Santaire said:


> Are hand flamers 1 shot weapons?


Good question. Were we suppose to take ammo from the armory as there was no requisition set aside for that.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't really post until I've decided on my equipment and I can't do that until someone actually answers my question about hand flamers


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

acording to sources hand flamers are just small flamers, the sisters of battle use them in tandem to be as effective as full sized flamers. in more recent editions hand flamers are simply used as close combat weapons, so they're flamers with half the range.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, it's not my call but according to the corebook, hand flamers are good for 4 shots before they need to be reloaded. I'm also guessing ammo isn't a concern as long as we're not ridiculous as there's no req amount for taking so many canisters of fuel, clips of bolts, etc.

Edit: They have a 10 meter range


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

If it's alright with blackguard and everyone, I wouldn't mind working up a post breaking down weapons and their range, clip size etc.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Bolt pistol = 5 req
Astartes 'Godwyn' pattern boltgun = 5 req
Chainsword = 5 req
3 Inferno grenades = 45 req
Astartes Nova grenade

Total = 75 req


Equipment:
2 Astartes Chainswords
2 Astartes Bolt pistols
Astartes 'Godwyn' pattern boltgun
3 Astartes Frag grenades
3 Astartes Krak grenades
Astartes Jump pack
3 Astartes Inferno grenades
Astartes Nova grenade


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Those of you who have not posted, I've taken the liberty of moving your characters along in the storyline upon the assumption that you might have been busy during this update. Please post during this update. 

Now, you have all engaged your first set of foes. Please look at the bottom of the Armory post, in this thread and you will see (below character stats) that stats for the enemy. Understand that this is for reference only, to help you gauge your abilities compared to that of your foes -- see where you are better or worse and coordinate with the others. I will reward good roleplay and good teamwork to solve this encounter and will show "mercy" in the event of horrible choices just to help you get situtated, so do not take miracles to mean too much right now. In the future, punishment will be proportioned to your failure. No pressure brothers. Lol.

The next update will be on Wednesday, May 9th, 2012. Please have ALL your posts up by then. Those of you who missed this last update, thats fine just get one up during this one.

Thanks -- also I'd like feedback from all of you on any concerns your currently have with the roleplay and where I can improve it. And as always if you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to say I REALLY enjoyed writing that one post I just made XD. Listening to fly leaf, and paramore got me pumped to write a good duel XD.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Ill try and get a post up later today, now our GM hasn't been too nice :wink:, letting the shrikes attack the members of the same fire team and same assault team. I will ofcourse not condemn initiative and fighting the shrike you believe is the smartest to fight. And I can defeniatly not quite remember the personalities of your characters. But if your character is the kind that following orders, apart from probably trying to stay alive, you would try and support your fire or assault buddy first, which I provided the pairing offs in my first post in this RP.

This is just meant as a reminder, and the chaos of battle even for marines the likes of us, would from time to time throw such preparations into disarray.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

A few people still need to post, extending turn update until Friday or Saturday to permit extra time.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Brother Kael (Yoyoyo), told me that he will be dropping out due to RL issues and commitment elsewhere. Thats why he died, not by some malicious roll of the dice. 

Brother Caius (Jackinator) and Brother Iker (LordRamo) did not post this update. If both of you are no longer interested in the roleplay just send me a PM, no hard feelings or anything, just making sure you're still interested.

The next update will be done on 5-19-2012, a Saturday. Enjoy.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

still interested but have had little time to post


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Blackguard, im pretty sure Brother Alactus will object to be dismissed as a apothecary, and a blood angel one at that. Im pretty sure Alactus and Metraen would beat me to submission if I did not allow Alactus to retrieve the geneseed of there brother.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah i was gonna say Alactus is apothecary and is gonna grab the geneseed, if the squad leader says no im pretty sure he would have a serious issue with that lol


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh hell, pardon the oversight. For some reason I had him written down as a Tactical on my desktop (PC) notes. 

Guess I should read the Armory Post where I purposely put all that stuff at ... lol. 

Again, go ahead and feel free to extract the gene-seed Brother Apothecary.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, last week I had loads of coursework to finish up and shitloads of work shifts to do so I never got the chance to post, I am still here though, sorry about my absence


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Did Yoyoyo buy anything in the armoury with Kael. Have looked the threads through, just want to make sure he only have his basic gear, or maybe some gear our GM deems that Kael would have bought. Im thinking spliting up his grenades and such among us. 

And I would hate for the tyranid to gain access to some top notch DNA, but im not sure a our flamer would be able to burn the bodies completely, and im not sure the Blood Angels would condone it. But guess we could have tinderbox blast the area with a lance strike, just to incinerate the bodies. But would we as marines do such a thing, not looking so much on our personalities but more on the deny the tyranids biomass and dna. ???

And Kaila, about our leadership decision when we reach the facilities. Im thinking we should split one group going for the crash site trying to pick up the trail of the magos. I have never heard of a Mechanicus dude be stealthy. And the other group go for the comm link tower, trying to raise the magos and/or the tinderbox. Maybe the Magos has went for the tower in an atempt to call for help himself. How does that sound.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

To my understanding he didn't purchase anything of importance. For the sake of my sanity we'll assume he didn't and he's only got basic gear. 

Turn update extended to 5-25-2012 to allow players more time to get their posts in. After this update, as a warning to all, I will be making all future updates a 2-week span to permit maximum amount of time for players to make posts.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay man, maybe that's better


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Will write something up in a day or two, had hoped for a little more response to my query, guessing Diablo3 keeps people occupied and forgetful.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Well the update deadline has passed and only three people have posted and Lord Ramo has decided to step out. There issue before us now is if its worth attempting to continue. There will be no hard feelings if you all choose to simply end this -- it was an experiment into a different type of Roleplay that has constantly been under development in my mind, and I've learned a lot from the few updates we've done so far. I would not be considering this course of action if on the first update I didn't have to extend it further to allow for more posting and if by the second update someone needed to drop out. 

If we do decide to call this quits I have a request to make. I want your feedback, positive or negative, on how the roleplay went out. Areas that you saw lacking and areas where you felt things were done just right. 

If you would like to PM me with your thoughts thats fine by me. This roleplay is just another on the path to the Primarch Project and I wish to have all my ideas hammered out and my theories tested before we come to that point.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I will post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just forgot completely about this thread for a while. And if you do decide to call it quits, for the few updates we had this rp has been great.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I do hope that we can continue, but can easily understand if 4 or so people isn't enough to continue. Will place some feedback when I have collected my thoughts around it, might take a few days.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah i liked this rp would hate to see it die out


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

dito, i'd hate to see it go.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Erm, I think your post might have been a bit presumptious DasOmen. Kaila hasn't actually agreed to the plan yet, the main Tyranid force should still be a couple of hours out at least and if anyone in team, Zeal was it? should be taking point it would either be Adivarius or Caius. My character because: A he is Raven Guard and they excel at stealth work and B its hard to direct a team if you're not on point and if you're in the second row there is a higher chance of the point man being jumped while you're checking for tracks. Jackinator's character because he is a Black Shield, he has dedicated his life to the Deathwatch, is extremely reckless in combat and also if you read Lexicanum then you'll see that they make Ideal Point men, being careless when it comes to their own life but very protective of their squad mates

Edit: Changed brothers to squad mates considering they have sacrificed all ties of brotherhood


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

So im guessing this is dead....


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

It has crossed my mind constantly to just pull the plug on this and let it wither away. However, since most of you want to continue. I will continue this roleplay and update this weekend.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I am still here and willing to play, was slightly surprised to discover that the RP hasn't really progressed since I was last online. However, I kinda liked the idea of the RP, maybe open it to some new players and just swap out characters if we're short?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

There will be some modifications done to the roleplay from here on out and they will be made apparent in the next update. I have struggled to determine weather it is better to allow you all a lot of freedom in movement or to restrict you. So far I have chosen, in my opinion, to give you a lot of freedom in destination and execution. I will continue this, but I feel a certain degree of direction will be needed. I will allow for more beefy updates and leave less to chance within the roleplay.

As of now there is a chance that the entire roleplay can be hindered by a single player, usually the commanding officer. I hold no one at fault, I give you a certain amount of time to update and it is your choice when you post. For leaders and sergeants I may have to reduce this time to ensure the roleplay does not stagnate -- that will require dedication on the part of the Kill-Team leader. Anilar, none of this is meant for you, it is merely my thoughts rambling ever onwards. Lol.

I will be updating the recruitment page to allow for more people to participate to replace the losses. Lord Ramo's character will not be slain as of yet -- I have other uses for him. I will also be speeding this along in terms of both action and events. 

Again, any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

After reviewing the action page again, I can only confirm the continued participation of the following characters:

Adivarius
Cassius
Mano
Ciel
Alactus

The remaining characters will be considered NPCs for the duration of this mission. They may be slain, they may be allowed to live. It depends on them. They are all more than able to reclaim their characters prior to the completion of the mission.

Sergeant Ciel, I would take a good look at the names above, as they are probably going to be your core group -- all of them have displayed a strong desire to see this roleplay continue. In the establishment of your future Kill-Team you may want to remember their names.

Update is incoming today if possible.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Update is up and ready for your viewing. 

Next update will be conducted on 6-23-2012. Please have all posts up by then -- if posts are up prior to that, I will consider pre-empting the update.

As always any comments or criticism, please PM me.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

is the space available still open for new people??


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Deathwatch: Well of Night is always open to more players who wish to participate. I've responded to your PM as well.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks.

I will probably wtite up my character tommorow if everything goes to plan.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Corvane Agnar

Chapter: Romero's Lions 

Speciality: Devestator

Age: 324

Apperance: Corvane is a big man to say the least. He stands at 8' outside his armour. He is broad and muscular. He has almost a constant smile on his face. That is half down to the gruesome scar that runs across the left side of his face, blinding his left eye and drawing the left corner of his mouth up. His features are chiselled. He has quite long black hair which hangs down to his shoulder. His skin is a weathered brown, a trait passed down his family. His eyes are a choclate brown that always seem to sparkle.


Personality: Alexander is always smiling. He is warm and freindly to all he meets
and finds it hard to hold a grudge. His constant joking atmosphere often inspires others to smile or even laugh. Alexander refuses to shoot innocent civilians of the Imperium without obvious signs of betrayal, his main weakness. But he will not hesitate to gun down more conventional enemies

Background: Corvane was born on the hive world of Angorn. His parents were just two of the billions of workers that lived in the huge city's that covered the deserts of the world. His parents were not rich but they were not poor and Corvane grew up to be a strong and healthy young man. At the age of 17 the unthinkable happened. When Corvane was in the Hive City of Mingon an explosion erupted out in the desert. People rushed to watch in horror as ten upon thousands of lifless, steel soldiers marched towards the city. Within an hour the local PDF had assembled and begun prepare defences. But the Necrons, for Necrons they were, did not make mistakes. With flashs of hellish green light, horrific abominations, covered in flesh and skin, appeared inside the city defences. Hundreds of innocent civilians and PDF soldiers alike were cut down within seconds. Amongst them were Corvane's parents. Corvane was seperated from them almost as soon as the assult had started and he now found himself amongst the PDF forces. As he ran through the fighting men a vicous explosion threw him from his feet. His ears began to bleed and he was covered in scratches and cuts. But as he staggered to his feet a man fell at his feet. In the man's hands rested a standerd issue rocket lanucher. The man, although it took Corvane a while to recognize him through the blood, was Corvane's uncle. Corvane silently prayed to the Emperor before taking up the rocket launcher. He knew he had to act in a desperate attempt to save himself and the city. He ran forward, his eyes darting for his first target. With a scream a strange Necron ship flew low over Corvane's head, mowing down PDF gaurdsman with blast of light. Without a moments hesitation Corvane spun and pulled the trigger. With an eruption of light and smoke the missile flew from the launcher. It spun through the air before impacting into the ship's engines. With an almighty eruption the ship spiralled to the ground and exploded into a fireball. 

But Corvane had little time to celebrate. For suddenly a Flayed One tore it's way through the defenses and came straight at Corvane. Corvane managed to deflect the first strike with the Missile Launcher but the second came through and tore a deep and terrible gash across his face. Corvane went down, blood streaming down his face. But as the Flayed One drew back it's hand to deal the killing blow a blast of sound blew in across the desert. Te Flayed One turned to the source of the noise and Corvane managed to drag himelf away. When the Flayed One turned again it was beset upon by a handful of brave PDF soldiers and forced to back away. Corvane pulled himself to his feet and looked out across the desert. With a scream of engines a strange object flew from the sky and slammed into the ground. More and more of these objects fell until Corvane suddenly recognized them. Space Marines! And sure enough when the doors slammed down those brave Defender's of Manking set upon the Necron Invaders. They cut their way through the startled Necrons, who were unsure of how to respond, befoe they began to rally and fight back against the newcomers. It took Corvane little time to see the source of this resistance. Floating above his warrior was a large Necron Ship, something Corvane recognized as a Command Barge, and upon it, waving his arms and shouting orders, was a Necron Overlord. Suddenly the path was opened to Corvane. With his heart poundind Corvane reloaded the Missile Launcher he had kept in his grasp and sighted at the distant figure of the Overlord. He held his breath as time seemed to slow and he pulled the trigger. Again the gun erupted and the missile flew through the air. And then time seemd to really slow to nearly a crawl. Still sighting down his scope Corvane watched as the missile flew true on it's path. The Overlord turned slightly and dropped it's arms as it saw it's fate before it. With a mighty eruption the missile connected and the Command Barge and Overlord dissapeared in a ball of flames that plummeted to the ground. With their commander gone the Necron were just sheep for the slaugter before the Space Marines. Before long they had fought their way inot the city and gathered the survivors into the square, Corvane included. There only a few thousand survivors and those that remained were bedraggled and bloody. 

The Space Marine leader, a tall Librarian, revealed himself to be Chapter Master ,Dalraf Hugron, of the Fleet Space Marine Chapter Romero's Lions. Dalraf invited all of the survivors to come aboard their Strike Cruiser as their world was a s good as dead. Almost all accepted and within the hour they had all been taken up on a convoy of transport ships. Once aboard the 'Immortal' they were taken to rooms and left to greive. But Corvane did not greive. Almost as soon as he arrived in his room he left again and set out to find Dalraf. He found the Chapter Master at the bridge and went straight up to him, The Librarian turned to the boy and with a moments thought read the young man's mind. When he saw the deeds Corvane had performed he accepted the boy to become a Space Marine without speaking a word. Corvane then experianced 7 years of intensive training and implantation before finally joining the ranks of Romero's Lions as a Devestator. After initially being armed with a Missile Launcher Corvane found the weapon of his youth no longer to his taste. He instead went for the sheer weight of firepower that the Heavy Bolter could provide.

300 years passed and Corvane travelled the known Galaxy countless times over. He cut down every race that the Imperium faced and some that they did not even know existed. He saved countless worlds and was praised for his rescue by millions. All this time Corvane fought constantly for his Chapter and never rested if lives could be slaid or aliens could be killed.

Your Homeworld and You?: Corvane has little left of a homeworld. When he did once visit he found nothing but sandcovered remains of city's and scorched Earth. He now consider's his homeworld to be 'Immortal'. Corvane holds the 'Immortal' high in his heart. He has fought to protect it hundreds of times and would never let it go down unless he tried everything he could to prevent it.

Deathwatch Selection?: Corvane was assigned to the Deathwatch because Dalraf knew that Corvane did not really belong amongst the other Devestators. He was skilled without measure with almost any heavy weapon. But it was also because Corvane was the sole known survivor of Angorn and although hid it very well, was lonely and Dalraf beleived the constant warfare of Deathwatch would take his mind of his solitude.

The Deathwatch and You?: To Corvane his ending to Deathwatch was a huge honour, rewarded for hundreds of years of relentless service to his Chapter. He now fights all the harder to show that his chapter, Romero's Lions, deserves recognition.

Desires of an Astartes?: Corvane desires are simple, Survive for as long as possible and protect his brother's lives as well.

Why do you Hate?: Corvane still holds a deep hatred for Flayed One's, the gash on his face serving as a constant reminder as to why.

Hope it's good.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

I probably need a little getting used to a slightly passive marine, but we need a devastator, and I hope you see any action from tyranids as being hostile.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah a passive devestator is kind of, well, inefficient.

What happens if he sees a Chaos Space Marine at range and doesn't really see them properly but someone else can and he refuses to fire because he isn't sure? What happens if that Chaos Space Marine then snipes him with a bolter. He's pretty useless dead. Other than that though it's a pretty good character


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

will change then, was just looking for a weakness.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe modify it, so obvious enemies, orks, tyranids, eldar of any kind, chaos marines you engage without a doubt and hate in your heart. But maybe imperial citizens gets the benefit of the doubt, where you need confirmation that they have betrayed the emperor before you open fire.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks for advice. have done so.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Know the warp is a fickle thing, but you have your age at 324, and you have travelled for 350 years ???


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks Anilar, have changed time and years so it should be good now.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm I would like to spend a fate point on rerolling my electronics test please mr. GM.

Well after I failed that too, i have a couple of questions.

Blind Grenades: Am I correct assuming that space marines helmets protect us against the effect of blind grenades, expecially if forewarned.
And am I correct assuming it would disorient gaunts or at least make them flail about with there limps blindly.

And it was also really nice with the stats of the shrikes, would it be possible to see something like that for our current enemies, maybe place those stats in the update itself, so we know what we are facing.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Romero's Own said:


> Name: Corvane Agnar
> 
> Chapter: Romero's Lions
> 
> ...


This is accepted, but allow me some suggestions. Your history seems a touch overbearing. A child wielding a normal rocket-launcher downs a Necron aerial ship and one of its vaunted Lords? Again, for the purposes of this roleplay it doesn't matter what kind of history you have (to an extent), but just keep in mind the sheer improbability of that feat. Space Marines die before the hands of Lord, and they are almost impossible to kill. For a single missile, fired by a child who has never wielded the weapon before,killing the Lord in one shot and ending the Necron attack -- such a thing seems unlikely at best. This says nothing to the fact that a cut, across your face, from a Flayed One is likely to kill an Astartes. For a child to survive the encounter is impossible by 40k standards.

I say this to provide some suggestions for any future profiles you write up for other roleplays -- to keep things closer to reality. Also you will find the same tactics will not work within the Deathwatch should you encounter a Necron Lord. 

Don't be discouraged by the above, just take it has a humble suggestion. You do not need to change your profile. 

As for your inclusion into the current mission. I will quietly add you to the next update -- probably in one of the Squads that needs more player characters. 

@ Anilar -- When I include him, just pretend he's always kind of been there and you've just neglected to really acknowledge him or something. You're a good rper, so I know you can weasal him in there.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i'm not arguing just pointing some things out.

1: He's hardly a child at 17 and around 6'

2: I never said anything about killing the Necron Lord, just knocked him out of the sky.

3: The slash from the Flayed one was deflected and Corvane flinched so it only scrtached him, nothing really major.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

With my group having the Librarian, im guessing Zeal will have Romero's devastator in the group.

And still need an answer on my blind grenade question.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Anilar -- Send it to me via PM.

Also, as I lookd through the back pages I noticed a question in regards to weather or not you, as Deathwatch would burn or lance strike your comrades corpses to refuse the Tyranid's biomass. The answer is yes, so long as the gene-seed has been extracted. Every Chapter only permits its sons to go to the Deathwatch upon the strict honor-code that every effort will be made to retrieve their gene-seed, should they fall. No matter how ineffective they might have been as a warrior, the gene-seed must be returned.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Alactus took the geneseed so lets just pretend we roasted him


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

A friendly reminder guys. The update is going to occur on June 23rd, assuming I am not in too much pain from getting my new tattoo. Please have all updates up by then.

The enemy stat sheets are up and ready for your review. The Ravener's is not per the Rulebook (since I don't have but the original one), so just go off of what I've put up.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn it, my mind kind of drifted from this and I forgot all about it. Then PlagueMarineXenon makes his Deathwatch rp and I'm caught thinking 'there's something familiar about this'. Then I'm looking through the rps and suddenly here it is. It might take a little while but my post will be up over the weekend. Well hopefully


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Have a sneaky suspicion that this RP is kinda dead, Last time Blackguard wrote something in here was June 18, that is almost a month ago.

I don't hope it is dead thou.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah this was a fun RP, really hope it isn't dead


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Damnnit!!!! :ireful2:

No matter what I try to do nothing seems to work in my post. I'll need much longer than the rest of the weekend just to get a coherent idea.

Unfortunately I'm gone for around 4 weeks from the coming friday and will probably have no internet. I'll try to write up a post while I'm away but again, not promising anything


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

This roleplay is offically bring brought to end. With not every player capable of posting by the extended deadline given it has crippled my interest in attempting to keep it going. 

I apologize for everyone for not being able to keep this going a second time. I have learned a lot from this and hope it will, in turn, help in my future roleplays to make them more enjoyable.

One day, in the future, I may return to do Deathwatch -- I feel the lore and possibilities are simply endless. Though I doubt I do statistics again. It was a shaky idea from the beginning and one even I had reservations about. It was also something others warned me against but alas I had to try it anyway.

You live. You learn.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I bash my head off a wall :headbutt:

:laugh:


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Thx for trying Blackguard, was fun for as long as it lasted. I also think a deathwatch scenario can work. Ill keep an eye out for future RP's from you.


----------

